# The Seas of Blood - The Price of Fame (Chapter One)



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2005)

*The Seas of Blood - Chapter One​**
The Price of Fame​*

Tavernport, located approximately one hundred kilometers south of Tersenne in what was once the great Kingdom of Verentis.  The history of this port town was directly linked to the fall of the kingdom, for after King Leopold the Eight died at the hands of the great drake Pyrothraxus, the kingdom fell into petty bickering.

Whilst the great heroes of the land ran to combat the dragon in his lair, the nobles fought petty wars of succession.  At the same time as the heroes died, so did the innocence of the land.  Now little more than city-states and tiny baronies or self-proclaimed Kingdoms remain, and Tavernport prospered.

With the breakdown of law, lawlessness prevailed.  Pirates flourished off the lack of a lawful force on the ocean to stop them from plundering the Tirian Coast.  Some groups, like the Crimson Waves, made a great fortune in hiring mercenaries to defend merchant vessels against pirates, though they themselves were little more than hired killers.

But of all the pirates that sailed the waters, only two could be called legendary...

The _Moon Goddess _ had been in port long enough to spend her ill-gotten booty on supplies, wenching, drinks, and gambling.  The great three-story ediface of the Dyke and Wheelbarrow looked over the bay at the lights of the ships in port, and if anyone was sober enough to take notice, Captain Swoop's grin was worse than a cat's.

The rest of his crew were milling about the various levels of the tavern on their own missions, enjoying what life had to offer those with enough stolen money to spend.  They all knew that Swoops was smart enough to look after himself, and if there was any trouble than they'd all be ready to stand for him...staggering or no...

Swoops pointed at a light on the horizon.  "You sure?"

Rameses dropped the spyglass for the third time.  "Yes Cap'n, it's them."

Swoops smile could've split his face in half.  "Tell the others...Captain Theodore Fontane and the _Silver Sovereign_ is coming into port."

For years the two had been legends in the area, the two greatest pirates in the world most people whispered.  Each had managed to make a small fortune across the Kingdom, and though they had seen each other in the waters many times before, both had respected the reputation of the other to avoid conflict...such things were, messy.

Within the hour the crew of the _Silver Sovereign_ stumbled into the tavern with golden crowns to waste, immediately plunging into games of chance, mugs of ale, and the breasts of the ladies willing to releave them of their fortune.

Captain Theodore "Seadog" Fontane swaggered into the Wheelbarrow with his first mate at his side, a strange little midget halfling that barely stood over a foot and a half tall (no-one had ever heard him speak, but he whispered in Seadog's ears contantly).  He saw Swoops, and the two's eyes drifted to a table nearby that quilckly emptied.

There was something in the air that night. The owners of the bar thought that it would be the end for the town should a fight break out between the two of them here, but neither was interested in hostilities...

...there was money to be made, or lost, on this night...

IC Thread
Rogues' Gallery 
Map of Verentis​


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Jonathon walks over to the table, calling out to the other Captain "I was beginging to think you weren't going to show up Captain Fontane.  However, I am glad you were able to make it."  He offers the other Captain his hand in greetings. "There's no thrill in beating an opponent that fails to show."

Swoops sits down and kicks his feat up on the table, as confident grin residing on his face.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 28, 2005)

Ramses sat at the table next to his captain. His face a mask of indifference but his heart beat like the sea during a storm. _"What's the Cap'n got up his sleeve? I don't like the idea of meeting Captain "Fortune" Fontane anywhere but at the end of an arrow. Swoops might be a man of honor but the Captain of the Silver Sovereign was more pirate than privateer."_ He thought to himself. The others on the Moon Goddess might not know the difference but Ramses did. His mother raised him right. 

He looked up to see Squeeks in his position in the rafters above the Captain just in case he needed to distract the enemy and could feel Siren outside eating some fresh clams she had caught.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2005)

The crew of the _Silver Sovereign_ dispurse into the crowd at the Dyke and Wheelbarrow, seeking their counterparts upon the _Moon Goddess_.  This meeting had been whispered as only a rumour for months, like a legend about to happen in people's lifetimes.

Captain Fontane, the 'Seadog', sat to rest his old bones at the table with Swoops, looking at his feet with indignity.  Raising is walking cane up to table-level, he slowly pushes Swoops feet from the table, mumbling through his long white beard: "You know, young people like you should know not to put your feet where your food rests."

The old Seadog sighs and his first mate, the small halfling whose name was later to be learnt as Rennie, tugs at his pants leg and passes the old Captain a small pouch.  Fontane gently pulls the pouch up towards the table and the sound of clinking money can be heard inside, a noise that is well known in these circles.

"I have a proposition for you boy, and I would think that you would have at least the common curtosy to listen to an old man and take it a little seriously."  Fontane spills the pouch out onto the table and several dozen golden half-crowns* slide into the centre.

"It seems that you and I have both seen much of this in our time, though most of it has come and gone in taverns like this or shipyards along the coast.  But with all the pirates in the waters these days, it just seems like there is less and less to go around, that we have to work harder to earn our keep."

"I'm old Swoops, though don't confuse age with weakness.  I think that it is nearly time for me to retire, leaving you as the only 'Living Legend' on the waters, but I have no problem with that, they have been my home for too long."

"But it seems that in the thirty years that I've been Captain of the _Silver Sovereign_ I have little to show for it.  Sure, I could sell her and retire comfortably somewhere, but I'm not interested in comfortable.  I want to live in rampant luxury."

"That's why I called you here Swoops, we both have something that the other wants.  You want me out of the waters, I want your money.  But I don't just want _your_ money, I want _everyone's_ money, I want to wile my days away with no thought of coin whatsoever."

"So I propose this, a Test of Captains if you would.  In three months time, ninety days from now, we will meet in the Haven's Den with our respective ships.  The Captain that possesses the most coin at that time will win not only the other Captain's ship, but _his _ fortune as well."

"The loser and his crew will be left at Haven's Den with enough food and water to survive until the next ship arrives.  What say you Swoops?"

[sblock]*During the height of the Kingdom of Verentis many money-lenders and merchants found a lack of currency type of certain trading deals.  There were just too many instances where a silver noble was too little and a golden crown was too much, and so the Kingdom began to mint half-crowns to suit the need of a certain merchant caste.
[/sblock]


----------



## IcyCool (Jul 28, 2005)

Blue-Note Bart, sitting at a table in the corner spinnin' a tale of a fabulous Veretian gold-ship that sunk somewhere along the Tirian Coast, having wrangled in a few young bloods to listen to his story.

When the bar goes semi-quiet at the entrance of Captain Fontane, even Bart quiets down for a moment out of respect for the old pirate.  He gives Fontane a head nod, as does Captain Smith, and then picks up his story where he left off once the bar goes back to a nervous level of conversation.

Captain Smith keeps a close eye and ear to the conversation between the two captains, however.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 29, 2005)

Lukda, her blond hair elaborately curled and her cheeks heavily rouged in an (unsuccessful, largely) attempt to improve the greyish tone of her skin, nudges Phineus.

"Will there be more rules?" she whispers.  "So many ways to cheat!"


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

"It sounds like quite an interesting challenge, though it'd pain me take an old man's retirement away from him." Captain Swoops replies, meeting the older captain's gaze. "Did you have any special terms in mind? Any general terms?  Anything off limits?"

Jonathon listens to the murmers of the rest of his crew as he banters with the Captain Fontane.  The ship was a big risk for himself and the crew, and he wouldn't want to turn his back on the Goddess's favor.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 29, 2005)

Fontane smiles broadly a leans forward in his seat to whisper across at Swoops and wink.  "That's the beauty of the game, the rules are so simple that even an old man like meself can play."

Leaning back in his chair once more, Fontane takes a heavy mug of ale from one of his crew and sips from it gently, his eyes burning with a cunning excitement that he cannot possibly hide.

"At the end of the ninety days, the ships meet at Haven's Den.  Only the gold and treasures onboard at that time count towards the total.  The only valuables that count towards the total are coin, jewelry and gemstones.  Easy?"

"I expect though that overly aggressive actions between our ships is against the game though, we are gentlemen after all."

At the snap of his fingers, one of Fontane's men drops a map of the Tirian Coast upon the table between the two Captains.  Quickly it is weighed at each corner by a tankard, allowing the two Captains to see every inch of it clearly.

"If you accept, which if I know you Swoops, you will.  All that is left is to pick our destinations, North or South, since there be no point in going the same way.  What say you?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

a'Shelys tosses the dice onto the table absentmindedly, his keen eyes are slightly glazed as he listens to the conversation between Swoops and Fontane.

"Lad... Lad!  Ye've won the throw, pick up yer coins."  His new dwarven friend says from across the table; he'd bought the dwarf, Thargond his name was, maybe, a drink earlier and ever since the dwarf's been hailing his high praises and invited a'Shelys into a game of dice with his mates.

"Oh, right..."  He snaps out of his glazed look, although still concentrating more on the pair of Captains than on raking in the feeble winnings at the table, he antes up again and continues listening.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 30, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "I expect though that overly aggressive actions between our ships is against the game though, we are gentlemen after all."




Lukda shakes her head slightly at that.

"I'm headed back to the ship," she tells Phineus, "to watch out for sabotage.  I think to trust in the honour of a pirate, gentleman or not, is the height of foolishhardiness."

Though her lemon satin gown would suit 'swishing' far better, Lukda's exit from the Dyke and Wheelbarrow could only be described as 'striding'.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 30, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Lukda shakes her head slightly at that.
> 
> "I'm headed back to the ship," she tells Phineus, "to watch out for sabotage.  I think to trust in the honour of a pirate, gentleman or not, is the height of foolishhardiness."
> 
> Though her lemon satin gown would suit 'swishing' far better, Lukda's exit from the Dyke and Wheelbarrow could only be described as 'striding'.




The large form of Phineus wavers a little in his seat as his eyes attempt to focus on Lukda.  "Yeah...Sabnotarg, them damn fishes..."

Something in his mind clicks, forcing his brain to completely ignore what is happening around him, effectively having him pass out.  At the same time something upstairs begins to move his legs, causing him to stumble out of the tavern and after Lukda.  Later the next day he would swear that the 'Ale Horseman' took him home from the tavern that night...


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Fontane smiles broadly a leans forward in his seat to whisper across at Swoops and wink.  "That's the beauty of the game, the rules are so simple that even an old man like meself can play."
> 
> Leaning back in his chair once more, Fontane takes a heavy mug of ale from one of his crew and sips from it gently, his eyes burning with a cunning excitement that he cannot possibly hide.
> 
> ...



"Sounds simple enough, and fair enough as well," Captain Swoops says, looking into the older Captain's eyes.  "I think we'll head North, and let you head South.  But there is one final arangement, when shall we start?"


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Sounds simple enough, and fair enough as well," Captain Swoops says, looking into the older Captain's eyes.  "I think we'll head North, and let you head South.  But there is one final arangement, when shall we start?"




There is a twinkle in Captain Fontane's eye as Swoops indicates his agreement to the challenge.  "Methinks that this is Day 0, so if you think that you can get anywhere tonight, feel free."

Rennie tugs at Fontane's pant leg, then whispers in the Captain's ear as he leans down.  "Oh yes, and unless your curious at any stage in the game..."  His eye twinkles once more, "...I wouldn't think that you'd be crossing the line with less than a million gold crowns, cause that'd be what I'm aiming for."

At the sound of 'million' several tables stop and gawk, only fueling Fontane's widening grin.  There are whispers about the inn and quickly the entire tavern is quietly waiting for Swoops' response.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

"Only a million?  I'm shocked you think so little of me."  Captain Swoops says with a confident smile.  "Just try not to get yourself killed rounding up money for me."

Swoops spits in his hand and offers it to Fontane.*

*This is a common sailor form of acknowledging and committing to an agreement.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Only a million?  I'm shocked you think so little of me."  Captain Swoops says with a confident smile.  "Just try not to get yourself killed rounding up money for me."
> 
> Swoops spits in his hand and offers it to Fontane.*
> 
> *This is a common sailor form of acknowledging and committing to an agreement.




Fontane laughs heartidly, spits on his hand, and clasps Swoops'.

"Deal."

With nothing more said the old Captain stands, smiles, and walks from the inn with his crew following behind him.  Now Swoops and his crew were left to contemplate their legend.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Tossing what spare change he won down on the table, a'Shelys gives a hearty handshake to the dwarf that brought him into the game, "well played," beckoning the waitress over he buys a round for his fellow players and rises from the table.

Striding past Swoops he nods his head, "see you on the boat Captain."  And makes for the ship, "might as well get started tonight..." you hear him say as he exits the inn and heads for the Moon Goddess.


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 1, 2005)

Bart finishes up his tale, then bids his audience good eve.  When he stands, Captain Smith scampers up to his shoulder, and he gives Captain Swoops a nod.  "I'll see ye on the Goddess Cap'n."  With that, he stomps out and down the road to the docks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 2, 2005)

*Ramses Waveborne*

Ramses waits until Captain Fontane is gone and moves up to Captain Swoops and puts his hand on his Captain's shoulder. "I Dunno Cap'n I trust him no farther than I can fly. Why are you acceptin' this game?"

Squeeks runs down the rafters starteling a few of the patrons and runs over to Ramses and begins begging for table scraps.


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2005)

"Because the sooner we can get him off the seas, the safer they are for inocent folks."   Jonathon says to Ramsies.  He then grins and says, "Besides, it's not like me to back down from a challenge."

Jonathon steps over to he bar to settle up for the crew.  "Tell me, good friend" he whispers to the bartender, "Have you got any leads to follow on anything heading north?  I know you'd love to see Fontane put in his place as much as any other."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Because the sooner we can get him off the seas, the safer they are for inocent folks."   Jonathon says to Ramsies.  He then grins and says, "Besides, it's not like me to back down from a challenge."
> 
> Jonathon steps over to he bar to settle up for the crew.  "Tell me, good friend" he whispers to the bartender, "Have you got any leads to follow on anything heading north?  I know you'd love to see Fontane put in his place as much as any other."




[sblock]Diplomacy (DC 13) +29 - Exceptional Success
[/sblock]

The bartender looks at Swoops and mutters with a smile and a chuckle, "Damn you Swoops.  Fontane paid me good gold to send you on a goose chase given half the chance, but bugger the ol' coot."

"The merchant vessel Waverunner is usually in the waters north of here, the Captain pays Fontane good protection money in these waters for escort, but since's he'll be off searching for gold to the south..."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 2, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Bart finishes up his tale, then bids his audience good eve.  When he stands, Captain Smith scampers up to his shoulder, and he gives Captain Swoops a nod.  "I'll see ye on the Goddess Cap'n."  With that, he stomps out and down the road to the docks.




[sblock]Bart Spot check (DC hidden) +7 - Failure
Captain Smith Spot check (DC hidden) +5 - Failure
[/sblock]

Out in the cool, crisp night air, Bart and the 'Captain' begin their trudge through the darkness towards the docks with only dying lantern lights from select house windows to show the way.

Up ahead Bart can easily hear the vocal slaughter of Doc Morgan's rendition of "My Horse is a Sailor's Teacup" and see the much more sober Lukda pushing the staggering cleric towards the docks.

The hand on Bart's shoulder was a surprise, the knife against his throat was a shock, but the strawberry scented blond hair that rolled across his shoulders from behind was just surprising.

"Hello there pretty," the voice of Bart's female assailant was intoxicating.  "What say you and I have a little chat over here in this alleyway for a moment, perhaps I can teach some lessons about waking home by yourself at night?"


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 2, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The hand on Bart's shoulder was a surprise, the knife against his throat was a shock, but the strawberry scented blond hair that rolled across his shoulders from behind was just surprising.
> 
> "Hello there pretty," the voice of Bart's female assailant was intoxicating.  "What say you and I have a little chat over here in this alleyway for a moment, perhaps I can teach some lessons about waking home by yourself at night?"




Bart let's out a slow gulp, then slowly regains his composure saying, "Aye lass.  'Twould do no good you an' me gettin' intimate here in the street.  's jus' not proper.  Though I must admit, yer bein' a bit forward for me tastes.  Perhaps me Cap'n'd be more to ye likin'."  At this last he winks to Captain Smith, trying to tell him to go find Swoops.  Sadly, the monkey simply stares at him, completely missing the innuendo.

_OOC: Provided she doesn't slit Bart's throat right then and there, he'll continue with the following._

As she slowly pulls him into an alleyway, Bart sifts through his available spells, trying to find a good one for this situation.  "Well, if only I'd walked Captain Swoops or one of the crew back to the ship, I wouldn't be in this pickle."  He gives Captain Smith a meaningful look and an empathic flash in an effort to get the monkey to get help.  "Now be gentle with me lass, it's been a long time fer me."

_OOC:  Dang, I knew Bart would get in trouble.  And seeing as how he'd have a tough time fighting Swoops' grandma, I'm going to have to get creative with his escape. _


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Bart let's out a slow gulp, then slowly regains his composure saying, "Aye lass.  'Twould do no good you an' me gettin' intimate here in the street.  's jus' not proper.  Though I must admit, yer bein' a bit forward for me tastes.  Perhaps me Cap'n'd be more to ye likin'."  At this last he winks to Captain Smith, trying to tell him to go find Swoops.  Sadly, the monkey simply stares at him, completely missing the innuendo.
> 
> As she slowly pulls him into an alleyway, Bart sifts through his available spells, trying to find a good one for this situation.  "Well, if only I'd walked Captain Swoops or one of the crew back to the ship, I wouldn't be in this pickle."  He gives Captain Smith a meaningful look and an empathic flash in an effort to get the monkey to get help.  "Now be gentle with me lass, it's been a long time fer me."




Bart's captor swings him against one wall, never allowing the blade to leave his throat for a moment.  The woman was beautiful, long blond hair, lush full lips, and a long thin blade ready to slice him open.  She smiled though...

"Let's not start with any of that pirate-charm lad, I'm here for business only."

She draws a long sheaf of paper from beneath her dark longcoat and begins to read, her eyes on both the paper and the knife at Bart's throat.

"I, Justicar McPhane, hearby deliver this message of summons to you, Captain Jerimiah Smith, on behalf of the Lawful Courts of Plegis.  You must present yourself for trial within 30 days else the crimes of which you are accused will be judged against you and your punishment set by the Justicars of Ediora at there leisure."

Every time Bart moves to open his mouth the knife prods a little against his throat, emphisising silence on his behalf.  Once the Justicar finishes she rolls up the sheet, drops it at Bart's feet and jogs away into the main streets of the city, leaving him alone with his monkey...


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Diplomacy (DC 13) +29 - Exceptional Success
> [/sblock]
> 
> The bartender looks at Swoops and mutters with a smile and a chuckle, "Damn you Swoops.  Fontane paid me good gold to send you on a goose chase given half the chance, but bugger the ol' coot."
> ...



"I thank you very much my friend."   says Jonathon as he leaves a few extra coins behind.

Satisfied has has a lead on something, he heads back to the ship, keeping his eye out for any supprises that he may find along the way.


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "I, Justicar McPhane, hearby deliver this message of summons to you, Captain Jerimiah Smith, on behalf of the Lawful Courts of Plegis.  You must present yourself for trial within 30 days else the crimes of which you are accused will be judged against you and your punishment set by the Justicars of Ediora at there leisure."




Wary of her blade, Bart simply stares at her in open-mouth disbelief, as she rattles off her speech.  When she's gone, Bart is still left confused, staring at the scroll.  Finally he picks it up, and unfurling it he says to Cap'n Smith, "Jes what in the name o' th' Cursed Sea Witch did ye do?"  The monkey, sharing his look of shock only mutely shrugs his shoulders in a strangely human-like gesture.  Bart then reads the scroll to see if they list any charges, and if he remembers making them up in one of his stories.

_OOC: By the way, that's just brilliant! _


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Wary of her blade, Bart simply stares at her in open-mouth disbelief, as she rattles off her speech.  When she's gone, Bart is still left confused, staring at the scroll.  Finally he picks it up, and unfurling it he says to Cap'n Smith, "Jes what in the name o' th' Cursed Sea Witch did ye do?"  The monkey, sharing his look of shock only mutely shrugs his shoulders in a strangely human-like gesture.  Bart then reads the scroll to see if they list any charges, and if he remembers making them up in one of his stories.
> 
> _OOC: By the way, that's just brilliant! _




_[sblock]
"I, Justicar McPhane, hearby deliver this message of summons to you, Captain Jerimiah Smith, on behalf of the Lawful Courts of Plegis. You must present yourself for trial within 30 days else the crimes of which you are accused will be judged against you and your punishment set by the Justicars of Ediora at their leisure."

"Captain Jerimiah Smith has been charged with unlawful acts that include, but are not solely, piritical actions, theft, robbery, murder and unlawful handling of an animal.  These charges will all be set forth in the Lawful Courts of Plegis in 30 days after the successful delivery of this message."

[/sblock]_


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 3, 2005)

Rolling the scroll back up, Bart steps back out into the street and almost stumbles into Captain Swoops.  After composing himself, Bart hands the scroll to Swoops and says, "There's a bit o' troublin' news Cap'n.  Seems that Cap'n Smith here's garnered a bit o' a reputation.  He's a wanted monkey."  He grins.  Then the color drains a little from his face as he says, "Th' jus-tee-car wot give it to me were a bit confused tho'.  Seems someone's gotten me confused fer Smith here."  He jabs his thumb in the monkey's direction as he says the last.  "I hope it won't cause no trouble fer ye and the crew.  I'd hate ta be a burden on yer wager."

Bart leans in close with a wink and in a conspiratorial whisper says, "Speakin' o' which, what prize be we after first?"

[sblock]OOC: Does Bart know of any rumors about possible targets in the area we'll be searching?[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2005)

Jonathon laughs aloud at this. "Are you serious man?  How thoroughly entertaining."

He collects himself and gets on to business "There's a ship, the Waverunner, that pays our estimed Mr Fontane a fair bit of protection money, but since he'll be heading the other way..."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jonathon laughs aloud at this. "Are you serious man?  How thoroughly entertaining."
> 
> He collects himself and gets on to business "There's a ship, the Waverunner, that pays our estimed Mr Fontane a fair bit of protection money, but since he'll be heading the other way..."




Swoops and Bart make is back to the _Moon Goddess_ to find the drunken Morgan slumped within a coil of rope on the deck, Lukda making a methodical search of the ship and a'Shelys resting easily nearby, calmly awaiting the return of the Captain.

[sblock]Bardic Knowledge check (DC varies) +18 - Common Success

*The City of Loridunne* - Located on a large island of Lori, west of the mainland, for years it has housed the most famous and called upon artists of the Kingdom.  The rich and powerful would travel to the city to petition artists to make masterworks to show off in their manors back on the mainland.  It is said that many guards protect the artists within the city, but the law enforcement is based solely around the artistic houses rather than the streets that surround them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2005)

"Captains back," a'Shelys says hopping up to his feet, with the sound of his movement a massive eagle-head pokes up from behind a pile of boxes and Rysha, his griffon mount keens with approval at the arrival of the Captain.  "Where are we headed?" a'Shelys asks throwing a smile back at his companion.


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2005)

Captain Swoops replies "Once Ramses returns, we shall head north.  I have heard wind that a merchant ship called the Waverunner sails freely due to paying Captain Fontain protection money, but our dear captain will be south, so we should be able to make an easy interdiction of our own."

He turns to Bart with a grin "That is, of course, assuming Captian Smith there doesn't have any appearances he needs to make."


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> He turns to Bart with a grin "That is, of course, assuming Captian Smith there doesn't have any appearances he needs to make."




A smile cracking his own features he says, "Well Cap'n, he's wanted fer piracy and other acts most foul in the Courts of Plegis.  If'n he dae na' show within 30 days, I suspect he'll have a bounty on 'is 'ead."  At this Bart winks to the crew, "'Course, we're all guilty o' piracy and acts most foul, so 'e fits right in says I!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 5, 2005)

*Ramses Waveborne*

Siren wheels overhead as Ramses walks the streets alone. Squeeks is running along the walls keeping his companion in sight. The torchlight casts a shimmering glow against his skin. _"Why would we do this? It sounds like something that's far to dangerous. I'll not go 'gainst Cap'n Swoops but I have my worries."_He thinks to himself as he walks up the gangplank and breaths the salt air of mother ocean.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 7, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Lukda shakes her head slightly at that.
> 
> "I'm headed back to the ship," she tells Phineus, "to watch out for sabotage.  I think to trust in the honour of a pirate, gentleman or not, is the height of foolishhardiness."
> 
> Though her lemon satin gown would suit 'swishing' far better, Lukda's exit from the Dyke and Wheelbarrow could only be described as 'striding'.




[sblock]Search check (DC hidden) +18 - Failure <?>
[/sblock]

Lukda after a swift walk back to the ship, towing behind a drunken cook.  Lukda begins her search of the ship, listening vaguely as the Captain and the rest of the crew arrive.  It seems that the ship is in order, however a complete search may take hours to perform by herself.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 7, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Lukda after a swift walk back to the ship, towing behind a drunken cook.  Lukda begins her search of the ship, listening vaguely as the Captain and the rest of the crew arrive.  It seems that the ship is in order, however a complete search may take hours to perform by herself.




"Nothing obviously wrong at first glance, Cap'n," Lukda reports.  "Still don't trust that 'overly agressionive action' rule, though."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 7, 2005)

*Ramses Waveborne*

"Captain. I'm going up to the crow's nest to have a look around. When do you want us to leave port?" Ramses askes.


----------



## Bront (Aug 8, 2005)

Captain Swoops gathers the crew and stands on a barrel to address them.  "Friends, Sailors, Maties.  Today dawns the start of a grand new adventure.  Today we start the race to riches."  He holds up his hands to encourage the ensuing loud cheering.  "It will be a hard goal, but I have good faith in you.  Our goal is to beat Captain Fontane, and for that, we need to be on our best."  His voice begins to rise as he continues  "You know I accept nothing but the best, and that's why you're all with me as my crew.  So let's get out there and find our riches."  He pumps a fist in the air as the crew rises up again in cheers.

"Now prep the ship, and get a course plotted.  We're going after the Waverunner up north." Captain Swoops says as the crew begins to take their posts.

Swoops calls Bart, Ludka, Ramses, and a'Shelys aside.  "I need as much information as you can a mass about the Waverunner as quietly as possable.  See if you can get any other leads.  You have about two hours till we're fully loaded up and ready to sail."

With that, barring any questions, Swoops returns to supervise the loading of any supplies and the preperation of the ship.

[sblock]Perform Oritory check = 15
Ugh, that could have gone better, but a 15 isn't bad.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 8, 2005)

a'Shelys looked to the others, his large cat-green eyes blinking once, slowly.  "Shall we start seperately or together?  Two hours is not much time, and although if we each go our own way to cover more area, it may be best to go in twos, so that we are not vulnerable, should fate shine poorly on us in the alleys."  This last bit is said with a stern look to Bart, almost as if reprimanding the old man, but then his face cracks into a smile as he lets slip a laugh.


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 8, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> a'Shelys looked to the others, his large cat-green eyes blinking once, slowly.  "Shall we start seperately or together?  Two hours is not much time, and although if we each go our own way to cover more area, it may be best to go in twos, so that we are not vulnerable, should fate shine poorly on us in the alleys."  This last bit is said with a stern look to Bart, almost as if reprimanding the old man, but then his face cracks into a smile as he lets slip a laugh.




"Aye," Bart agrees, "We should pair off 'n find out what we can.  a'Shelys, you and me."  And with that, he heads out into the streets again.

_OOC:  Possibly relevant skills:
Gather Information +4 (Asking about the Waverunner)
Bluff +15 (In case folks don't like us asking around)
Diplomacy +6 (In case Bluff doesn't work)
Bardic Knowledge +11 (Catch-all)
_


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 8, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> "Aye," Bart agrees, "We should pair off 'n find out what we can.  a'Shelys, you and me."  And with that, he heads out into the streets again.
> 
> _OOC:  Possibly relevant skills:
> Gather Information +4 (Asking about the Waverunner)
> ...




[sblock]Bardic Knowledge (Bart - DC varies) +18 - Common Success
Gather Information assist (a'Shelys - DC 10) +20 - Success
Gather Information (Bart - DC varies) +23 - Success
[/sblock]

Bart, a'Shelys and the dread pirate of the seas, Captain Smith, half-bounce along the plank as they head onto the docks of Tavernport, leaving Rameses (still up in his nest, keeping an eye out for suspicious customers) and Lukda to decide their own path for the night.

The crew know Tavernport well, and with only two hours to spare there is little they can truely cover without a clue of where to start.  An initial visit to the Rusty Nail, the Seahorse, and the Three Centepede taverns bring little help, but a loose tongue outside the Horse and Car (the T fell off years ago) reminds Bart that the Waverunner (like many ships) picks up sailors and drops them off in Tavernport, a city of sailors and pirates!

Now with the right questions to ask, it is not long before the three pirates enter the Yuolintargias (the only tavern in Tavernport you have to be drunk to pronounce) looking for someone that many other patrons of other taverns have pointed them to, Mr Smith.

In the corner of the bar, hardly looking dark and mysterious, rather drunk and badly stained with his own juices, slumps the form of the former First Mate of the Waverunner, Mr Smith.  With matted hair, a badly rusted and bent hook instead of a hand, and five verticle scars across his face, Mr Smith looks in a bad mood.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 8, 2005)

Lukda's not convinced the ship should be left attended by just the common crewmen.  On the other hand, her skills at ferreting out secrets are non-existent, while Ramses at least has some experience in such matters.

Her proposal is that Ramses go information-gathering, while she keeps an eye on the ship with Siren for company.  If Ramses strikes any trouble, he can alert Siren through his empathic link, and the gull can lead Lukda to his aid...

She suggests that perhaps he might find out about any choice targets to the _south_, with an eye to somehow getting them a warning that Fontane will be hunting in those waters soon...

Question - is the _Sovereign_ visible from our crow's nest?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 8, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Lukda's not convinced the ship should be left attended by just the common crewmen.  On the other hand, her skills at ferreting out secrets are non-existent, while Ramses at least has some experience in such matters.
> 
> Her proposal is that Ramses go information-gathering, while she keeps an eye on the ship with Siren for company.  If Ramses strikes any trouble, he can alert Siren through his empathic link, and the gull can lead Lukda to his aid...
> 
> ...




OOC:
[sblock]The lights of the _Soverign _ are visable, but Captain Fontane has anchored far enough away (and behind other docked ships) to be out of sight of the _Moon Goddess_.
[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 9, 2005)

Oops - forgot the Captain was staying with the ship!

In which case, Lukda's happy to head off with Ramses - and still suggests he leaves Siren with the Captain in case of trouble.

She'd like to head past the Sovereign to take a look on their way to wherever they end up...


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Now with the right questions to ask, it is not long before the three pirates enter the Yuolintargias (the only tavern in Tavernport you have to be drunk to pronounce) looking for someone that many other patrons of other taverns have pointed them to, Mr Smith.
> 
> In the corner of the bar, hardly looking dark and mysterious, rather drunk and badly stained with his own juices, slumps the form of the former First Mate of the Waverunner, Mr Smith.  With matted hair, a badly rusted and bent hook instead of a hand, and five verticle scars across his face, Mr Smith looks in a bad mood.




Ordering a round for himself, a'Shelys, and Mr. Smith, Bart strides up to his table and takes a seat.  As he sits down he says, "Good evenin' t' ye, Mr. Smith, mind if I buy ye a round?"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 11, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Ordering a round for himself, a'Shelys, and Mr. Smith, Bart strides up to his table and takes a seat.  As he sits down he says, "Good evenin' t' ye, Mr. Smith, mind if I buy ye a round?"




The unpleasant man looks up into the face of Bart and snarles horribly, clutching a curved dagger at his belt and spitting on the bard's shoes.  "I'll 'ave six of wha'ever ya buyin' me..."


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 12, 2005)

Bart holds his hands up to show he intends no ill will.  "Sounds fair to me."  Bart orders up drinks from the barkeep, or a passing serving girl, and looks back to Mr. Smith.  In a low voice he says, "I'm looking fer information about a ship by the name o' th' Waverunner, and I hear tell that ye be familiar with her.  Have I heard right?"  Captain Smith sits on Bart's shoulder, intently listening to the conversation.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Oops - forgot the Captain was staying with the ship!
> 
> In which case, Lukda's happy to head off with Ramses - and still suggests he leaves Siren with the Captain in case of trouble.
> 
> She'd like to head past the Sovereign to take a look on their way to wherever they end up...




With Ramses calling down his decision to stay in the nest, Lukda is forced to head into the town alone.  The docks of the city stretch for a mile along the coastline, allowing dozens of vessels to be in port at any one time, and for this reason the docks are guarded heavily by the ship's troops in the area.

Wandering along the docks, Lukda tries to blend in with the crowds that bustle alongs the docks, even at night, loading and unloading their supplies and trade goods.  After several minutes of waking, the druid makes her way across to where the _Silver Sovereign's_ longships have docked and her sailors are working.

Several dozen barrels are being loaded on board the vessel, salted meats and fresh water no doubt by the look of it.  It seems obvious that the ship is resupplying while in port, though even from this vantage point it is impossible to see what is happening on the ship itself.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Bart holds his hands up to show he intends no ill will.  "Sounds fair to me."  Bart orders up drinks from the barkeep, or a passing serving girl, and looks back to Mr. Smith.  In a low voice he says, "I'm looking fer information about a ship by the name o' th' Waverunner, and I hear tell that ye be familiar with her.  Have I heard right?"  Captain Smith sits on Bart's shoulder, intently listening to the conversation.




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 23) +23 - Success
[/sblock]

Smith looks warily at the drinks as they are splashed down on the table in front of him, then looks into Bart's eyes to gauge the mans worth.  In the end the value of beer evidently sways his decision as he quaffs on of them within seconds and begins to speak.

"Yeah yeah, I yoosed ta be on that there ship, 'til they chucked me out fer some unpleasantness wif a yung lady up in Belnumme.  Morals, cummin' from them, wha' a joke.  Waddya wanna know mate?"


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2005)

a'Shelys keeps himself quiet, knowing that Bart has a bit more knack of weeding information out of people.  His bright yellow-green eyes however move about the room, seeing if anyone is taking too much interest in them.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 16, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> a'Shelys keeps himself quiet, knowing that Bart has a bit more knack of weeding information out of people.  His bright yellow-green eyes however move about the room, seeing if anyone is taking too much interest in them.




[sblock]Spot check (DC hidden) +24 - Success
[/sblock]

Bart and the eloquant Mr Smith chat over a few ales, if 'chatting' could be an appropriate term for a swearing match laced with conversation.  a'Shelys' eyes wander across the crowd casually, in preperation for the trouble that places like these breed.

There is a movement to the rear of the tavern, just outside the window leading into the alley.  A tall thin man watching the conversation that was going on with Mr Smith, heavily cloaked against the sea wind and well hidden, had it not been for the eyes of an elf he may have gone unnoticed.

The man is very still, staring into the room for several seconds before the knocking of a hanging lantern nearby sheds light across his face for a flashing moment.  His features are that of an elf, and not jsut any elf a'Shelys realizes, for he knows the people of Laerendhor all too well and how out of place even one of them in this city is...


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 17, 2005)

"There's some who'd say that the Waverunner is a swift ship, what sort of speeds can she reach?  What routes does she usually trade?  Was the ship crowded or did you travel with a smaller crew?  Did you ever have problems with pirates?  I hear tell her captain made a deal with a well known pirate, Fontaine."  These are some of the many questions Bart weaves into his conversation, trying to make it sound more like idle curiousity than an interrogation.

_OOC: Specifically, Bart is looking for the answers to the following questions:

1.  How fast is the Waverunner.
2.  How many crew does she carry.
3.  How is she armed.
4.  What routes does she usually travel.
5.  What sort of cargo does she usually carry.
6.  Anything unusual about her.

And Bart will try and make it so that the offering of this information appears to be Smith's idea, rather than at Bart's prompting._


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 18, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> "There's some who'd say that the Waverunner is a swift ship, what sort of speeds can she reach?  What routes does she usually trade?  Was the ship crowded or did you travel with a smaller crew?  Did you ever have problems with pirates?  I hear tell her captain made a deal with a well known pirate, Fontaine."  These are some of the many questions Bart weaves into his conversation, trying to make it sound more like idle curiousity than an interrogation.
> 
> [sblock]
> _OOC: Specifically, Bart is looking for the answers to the following questions:
> ...




[sblock]Bluff check (Opposed DC 10) +17 - Success
Diplomacy check (DC 13) +17 - Success
[/sblock]

Smith downs his ales swiftly, tolerating Bart's presense solely for the free drinks that the bard provides.  After half an hour Smith is swaying visably and Bart's gilded tongue begins to pry at the drunken sailor's knowledge.  After chatting for at least another 30 minutes, Bart comes away satisfied that the drunk man can offer no more intelligence about the ship than what he has given.

[sblock]

1.  How fast is the Waverunner? _Certainly no match for the Moon Goddess in any circumstance._ 
2.  How many crew does she carry? _Thirty sailors, at least a dozen marines, and a wizard._ 
3.  How is she armed? _She has a mighty ram able to split through lesser ship's hulls and four ballista attached capable of moving their lines of fire mid-battle._ 
4.  What routes does she usually travel? _This time of year she usually runs the ore route from Girlide to Loridunne._
5.  What sort of cargo does she usually carry? _This time of year, iron ore, maybe some precious metals for particular artists' needs._ 
6.  Anything unusual about her? _She has openly mobile ballistas and a wizard capable of enchanting their shot.  Also the Captain has changed recently, now it's a woman from the Albir Gulf, they're all a bit strange down that way._ 

[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Several dozen barrels are being loaded on board the vessel, salted meats and fresh water no doubt by the look of it.  It seems obvious that the ship is resupplying while in port, though even from this vantage point it is impossible to see what is happening on the ship itself.




What sort of size is the ship?  How far from the harbour wall is is anchored?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 19, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> What sort of size is the ship?  How far from the harbour wall is is anchored?




The ship itself is a large sailing vessel converted for larger shipping space and reinforced hull to defend against ramming and missile attacks.  It is only several dozen meters from the harbour wall, as if it is readying itself to be the first to leave the city.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 19, 2005)

_OOC: Is Tavernport's harbour deep enough for ships to moor at the wharf, and is that common practice?  (For example, where are we moored?)  Or is it normal to need small craft to ferry people and goods to shore?

I get the impression that the Sovereign isn't particularly close to the dockside? /OOC _


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 19, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Is Tavernport's harbour deep enough for ships to moor at the wharf, and is that common practice?  (For example, where are we moored?)  Or is it normal to need small craft to ferry people and goods to shore?
> 
> I get the impression that the Sovereign isn't particularly close to the dockside? /OOC _




OOC: The harbour is deep enough for ships to moor at the wharf, which is the current position of the Moon Goddess.  Ships can also ferry people to shore if they wish, and also if they pay the harbourmaster enough to allow them to.  Tavernport isn't a particularly lawful city after all.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> OOC: The harbour is deep enough for ships to moor at the wharf, which is the current position of the Moon Goddess.  Ships can also ferry people to shore if they wish, and also if they pay the harbourmaster enough to allow them to.  Tavernport isn't a particularly lawful city after all.




_OOC: Okay... could someone else, perchance, pay the harbourmaster enough to cause him to revoke that privilege?

And can I get your opinion on the question asked in this thread? /OOC_


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 20, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Okay... could someone else, perchance, pay the harbourmaster enough to cause him to revoke that privilege?
> 
> And can I get your opinion on the question asked in this thread? /OOC_




_OOC: Perchance, should said person meet the harbourmaster first to determine the demeaner of the man....

And I agree with you, a disease is a disease after all...
_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> _OOC: Perchance, should said person meet the harbourmaster first to determine the demeaner of the man...._




_OOC: Sounds like a plan! /OOC_

After observing the _Sovereign_ for some minutes, Lukda heads off for the harbourmaster's office.

_OOC: Of course, with my stellar social skill modifiers, this should be a breeze!  /OOC_


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 20, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Sounds like a plan! /OOC_
> 
> After observing the _Sovereign_ for some minutes, Lukda heads off for the harbourmaster's office.
> 
> _OOC: Of course, with my stellar social skill modifiers, this should be a breeze!  /OOC_




At the end of the busy pier a large wooden building rests on an outcropping of rock that oversees the entire harbour area.  Around the building stand an assortment of men dressed in breastplate armour and holding longbows, their eyes always scanning the busy docks that are closest to them.

Before the building is an extremely fat man that is shouting orders at sailors while listening to messengers at the same time, his multitasking skills allowing him to analyze what is happening on his docks at all time.  Though he has no special uniform or marks upon him, it seems obvious who is running the port of Tavernport.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Before the building is an extremely fat man that is shouting orders at sailors while listening to messengers at the same time, his multitasking skills allowing him to analyze what is happening on his docks at all time.  Though he has no special uniform or marks upon him, it seems obvious who is running the port of Tavernport.




Lukda is careful not to look threatening - so as not to provoke any hostile response from the bowmen - as she looks about for someone who appears to be a fixture of the harbourfront and yet not quite so frantically busy as the fat man.

"How does one go about obtaining an ordinance" - she's rather proud of having found an opportunity to apply the phrase - "with the harbourmaster?" she asks.  "He seems busy..."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> There is a movement to the rear of the tavern, just outside the window leading into the alley.  A tall thin man watching the conversation that was going on with Mr Smith, heavily cloaked against the sea wind and well hidden, had it not been for the eyes of an elf he may have gone unnoticed.
> 
> The man is very still, staring into the room for several seconds before the knocking of a hanging lantern nearby sheds light across his face for a flashing moment.  His features are that of an elf, and not jsut any elf a'Shelys realizes, for he knows the people of Laerendhor all too well and how out of place even one of them in this city is...




"Bart, you seem to have this handled.  I'm going to check on a relative who always keeps trying to see what I'm up to."  With that, a'Shelys casually manuevers his way away from the table, keeping his eyes on the elf, he does his best to memorize the face and then weeds his way outside.  Circling the tavern, he pulls his hood up and walks cowled towards the alley, keeping his eyes peeled for the figure in the window.  _From home, what is he doing here?_


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Lukda is careful not to look threatening - so as not to provoke any hostile response from the bowmen - as she looks about for someone who appears to be a fixture of the harbourfront and yet not quite so frantically busy as the fat man.
> 
> "How does one go about obtaining an ordinance" - she's rather proud of having found an opportunity to apply the phrase - "with the harbourmaster?" she asks.  "He seems busy..."




One of the men stops for a moment to address Lukda, though his mannerisms betray that he has little time to deal with her.  "You don't deal with him, you deal with us.  Jesary is too busy to deal with all the captains personally, unless of course he is expecting you..."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Bart, you seem to have this handled.  I'm going to check on a relative who always keeps trying to see what I'm up to."  With that, a'Shelys casually manuevers his way away from the table, keeping his eyes on the elf, he does his best to memorize the face and then weeds his way outside.  Circling the tavern, he pulls his hood up and walks cowled towards the alley, keeping his eyes peeled for the figure in the window.  _From home, what is he doing here?_




The noise from within the tavern lowers to a loud droning hum as a'Shelys walks into the alley.  Apart from a handful of collapsed drunks though there seems to be no-one else present.

"Hello a'Shelys."

The voice of the elven man comes from the darkness of the shadows and it wasn't until a'Shelys eyes adjusted to the darkness that he saw the form of a Silver Mane.  Kentarian, he was one of a'Shelys' friends back, well, back in Laerendhor.

"I have come a very long was to see you a'Shelys, I advise that you listen to me very closely.  Caerios has been promoted to Wing Commander, he's in charge of the Silver Manes now.  He has been pushing to see you recognized a traitor, and he has enough support that it is only a matter of time."

Kentarian pauses for a moment, his body shifting uncomfortably.

"You see, when you left..."

His eyes break contact and his nervousness begins to show a little more apparently.

"...Naeasha was pregnant."


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Bart, you seem to have this handled.  I'm going to check on a relative who always keeps trying to see what I'm up to."




"Aye lad, I'll meet ye in front o' this place." Bart nods, then turns back to Mr. Smith.  After a few more "pleasantries" Bart makes to stand and says.  "Mr. Smith, ye be a fine and knowledgeable sailor.  Wronged ye were by the crew o' the _Waverunner_.  If only some sort o' retribution could be had on 'em, then the scales would be set straight again."  At this Bart shakes his head mournfully, then raises his near empty glass in a toast to Mr. Smith.  Keeping his voice reasonably low he says, "'ere's hoping that a 'orrible fate waits fer 'em."

At that, Bart finds his way to the door of the inn, and waits near it for a'Shelys.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 23, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The noise from within the tavern lowers to a loud droning hum as a'Shelys walks into the alley.  Apart from a handful of collapsed drunks though there seems to be no-one else present.
> 
> "Hello a'Shelys."
> 
> ...




Startled to see Kentarian out here and even more so by the words he speaks, he gropes for his voice for a moment, "pregnant?  She said nothing of it to me...." he trails off.  Then realizing his location, he gestures for Kentarian to follow, "this is not the safest of neighborhoods, whe shouldn't lurk in alleys."

As he walks with his old friend back towards the docks, he gives Bart a nod of recognition and continues his conversation, "Caerios knew I left so that I would not break up the Silver Manes, why would he call me a traitor now?  And Naeasha, did she give birth?  How is the child?  Is she alright?"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Startled to see Kentarian out here and even more so by the words he speaks, he gropes for his voice for a moment, "pregnant?  She said nothing of it to me...." he trails off.  Then realizing his location, he gestures for Kentarian to follow, "this is not the safest of neighborhoods, whe shouldn't lurk in alleys."
> 
> As he walks with his old friend back towards the docks, he gives Bart a nod of recognition and continues his conversation, "Caerios knew I left so that I would not break up the Silver Manes, why would he call me a traitor now?  And Naeasha, did she give birth?  How is the child?  Is she alright?"




"You don't understand a'Shelys, when you left she was pregnant as well.  She gave birth later in the year, the priests knew by her eyes that she wasn't Caerios' daughter, she was yours."

There is a movement in the shadows and Kentarian's hand drops to his sword hilt for a moment, his eyes searching the other alleys nearby for danger.  Seconds pass and he lets the moment go, returning to his story.

"Caerios has been telling people that you didn't leave because of the Silver Manes, he has convinced many that you left because you knew that Naeasha was pregnant and wanted nothing of it."

"The child is fine, you have a wonderful daughter at home who is fit and healthy, the mother though is another matter.  She took sick after the birth and has been bed ridden for the better part of your time away, she sent me to see you only now because she did not want you to worry about her."

"She's dying a'Sheyls.  She sent me to tell you that your daughter is being raised by Caerios, but she fears that the child will grow to hate you, not love you."


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2005)

Captain Swoops shouts out commands to his crew as they load up any supplies, and prep the ship for the journey.  He takes the time to look over the ship while he's there, to make sure she's in fine shape.


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 23, 2005)

Bart nods to a'Shelys as he passes by, and Bart falls into step several feet behind them whistling a quiet tune.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Captain Swoops shouts out commands to his crew as they load up any supplies, and prep the ship for the journey.  He takes the time to look over the ship while he's there, to make sure she's in fine shape.




Rameses calls down from the crow's nest above to the Captain as he walks by.  "Cap'n, the _Silver Sovereign _ looks like she's gettin' ready to head out already."

As Swoops stares up into the nest above, the voice of Morgan assails him from afar.  "Capin, seems as though our stores are low, we got no more than a week an' a 'arf of food and less of that of fresh water."  The big man staggers a little, obviously still drunk but willing to take up his post at a moment's notice.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 23, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> One of the men stops for a moment to address Lukda, though his mannerisms betray that he has little time to deal with her.  "You don't deal with him, you deal with us.  Jesary is too busy to deal with all the captains personally, unless of course he is expecting you..."




Lukda hadn't really given a great deal of thought to what she was going to say to the harbourmaster, but she decides to take this opportunity and run with it.

"Too busy?"  She draws herself up haughtily.  "Too _busy_?  That's the standard of service we've come to expect in this _shagrath_ pit!  Tell Jesary that Captain Fontane is appalled by your operation here, and that he's seen better work done by the goblin dockworkers at Arak-Mog!  He shan't see another _copper_ from the Seadog any time soon!"

As she spits the last words, she turns on her heel and stalks away from the wharf.

_OOC: As she walks, she keeps an ear behind for any sounds of pursuit, and an eye about for anyone who's obviously from the Sovereign. /OOC_


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "You don't understand a'Shelys, when you left she was pregnant as well.  She gave birth later in the year, the priests knew by her eyes that she wasn't Caerios' daughter, she was yours."
> 
> There is a movement in the shadows and Kentarian's hand drops to his sword hilt for a moment, his eyes searching the other alleys nearby for danger.  Seconds pass and he lets the moment go, returning to his story.
> 
> ...




a'Shelys hisses harshly, his cat-like eyes glaring into the darkness, he stops short, "I knew nothing of Naeasha's pregnancy!  If I had do you think I would have left?  My daughter... raised by that man."  He glowers with anger, "we're almost to the ship, I need a word with my captain."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> a'Shelys hisses harshly, his cat-like eyes glaring into the darkness, he stops short, "I knew nothing of Naeasha's pregnancy!  If I had do you think I would have left?  My daughter... raised by that man."  He glowers with anger, "we're almost to the ship, I need a word with my captain."




Kentarian nods his head in understanding but makes no move to follow.  "I'm afraid this is were I leave you good friend, I have other business to attend to in other places.  No doubt I will see you again all too soon."

Waiting for a moment more to gauge a'Shelys, he eventually blends into the shadows nearby and leaves.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Lukda hadn't really given a great deal of thought to what she was going to say to the harbourmaster, but she decides to take this opportunity and run with it.
> 
> "Too busy?"  She draws herself up haughtily.  "Too _busy_?  That's the standard of service we've come to expect in this _shagrath_ pit!  Tell Jesary that Captain Fontane is appalled by your operation here, and that he's seen better work done by the goblin dockworkers at Arak-Mog!  He shan't see another _copper_ from the Seadog any time soon!"
> 
> ...




[sblock]Bluff check (DC 15) +16 - Success
[/sblock]

Without giving the man any time to respond to her outburst, Lukda can only hear his spluttering of outrage as he storms away down the docks.  Turning at one point, she manages to see the man storming up to the harbourmaster in outrage, his hands gesturing wildly and pointing in the direction of the _Silver Soverign_.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 24, 2005)

_OOC: Once a comfortable distance away... are there any longboats en route to the Sovereign at present? /OOC_


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Rameses calls down from the crow's nest above to the Captain as he walks by.  "Cap'n, the _Silver Sovereign _ looks like she's gettin' ready to head out already."
> 
> As Swoops stares up into the nest above, the voice of Morgan assails him from afar.  "Capin, seems as though our stores are low, we got no more than a week an' a 'arf of food and less of that of fresh water."  The big man staggers a little, obviously still drunk but willing to take up his post at a moment's notice.



"Run to the dockmaster then and ask him to bring us any extra supplies we'll need and I'll settle up with him before we leave.  I've known good old Donny for a long time, and he knows I'm a man of my word when it comes to these things."  He directs Rameses.  "If he has any questions have him come talk to me."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Once a comfortable distance away... are there any longboats en route to the Sovereign at present? /OOC_




[sblock]Knowing what to look for and keeping an eye on the area, about five minutes after your encounter five longboats begin to row in the direction of the _Silver Sovereign_.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Run to the dockmaster then and ask him to bring us any extra supplies we'll need and I'll settle up with him before we leave.  I've known good old Donny for a long time, and he knows I'm a man of my word when it comes to these things."  He directs Rameses.  "If he has any questions have him come talk to me."




Morgan nods and calls to several of the crew, gesturing them to follow Ramses he steadies himself with one hand and scuttles down onto the deck.  The crew dash off after the running Ramses in the direction of the harbourmaster, pushing their way through the crowds of people that block their path.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 24, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Knowing what to look for and keeping an eye on the area, about five minutes after your encounter five longboats begin to row in the direction of the _Silver Sovereign_.
> [/sblock]




_OOC: Oops.  I meant longboats carrying Sovereign crewmen to the Sovereign.  Not angry dockworkers. Oh dear. /OOC_


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 27, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Kentarian nods his head in understanding but makes no move to follow.  "I'm afraid this is were I leave you good friend, I have other business to attend to in other places.  No doubt I will see you again all too soon."
> 
> Waiting for a moment more to gauge a'Shelys, he eventually blends into the shadows nearby and leaves.




As Kentarian moves to leave, a'Shelys embraces him as he would only a close friend, speaking quietly to him, "tell her that our child will be taken care of and will not grow to hate his father or mother."  As Kentarian disappears into the shadows, a'Shelys' eyes follow him for a ways, unmoving for a moment, then he abruptly turns and climbs aboard the ship and looks for the captain.

Upon finding him he relates his tale and asks for Swoops advice.


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> As Kentarian moves to leave, a'Shelys embraces him as he would only a close friend, speaking quietly to him, "tell her that our child will be taken care of and will not grow to hate his father or mother."  As Kentarian disappears into the shadows, a'Shelys' eyes follow him for a ways, unmoving for a moment, then he abruptly turns and climbs aboard the ship and looks for the captain.
> 
> Upon finding him he relates his tale and asks for Swoops advice.



"Well, in about three month's time, you'll have either enough money to spoil the kid rotten, or you'll be looking for another line of work.  I'm quite confident in the former, so I wouldn't be worrying.  You'd be amazed how gold can smooth over just about any rough bump, and I'm sure ye'll be a good father."   Swoops says, patting a'Shelys on the shoulder.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 27, 2005)

Slowly but surely the rest of the crew from the _Moon Goddess _ return to the vessel from their foray into the city.  Slowly barrels of fresh water and food are loaded into the ship's storage and Morgan begins to busy himself cataloging everything and preparing himself for the trip ahead.

Swoops watches as the crew have the ship ready to sail before the supplies are even loaded, so as the last barrel is brought on board all he has to do is give the order and they will be off.

From the crows nest a younger man comes clambering down the ropes, bringing a message from Rameses: "Cap'n, Rameses says that the Silver Soverign is having trouble getting its supplies on board for some reason, we may get an hour or two head start on her."


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2005)

"Then let us be off."

Swoops bellows out *"All right my maties, hoist the ropes and shove off from the dock, pull up one sail and let's get her out into the open see, then raise both sales and set a course north.  We sail onward to glory and fame!"*


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2005)

The crew of the Moon Goddess scurry across her surface like bees on a hive, setting the course of the ship at the whim of the Captain.  Wind catches in her sails and soon the ship and her crew are sailing in open water, swallowed up by the night and leaving behind her adversary in the docks of Tavernport.

Soon one of the crewmen approaches Swoops and asks: "Aye...Cap'n, where we headin'?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 29, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The crew of the Moon Goddess scurry across her surface like bees on a hive, setting the course of the ship at the whim of the Captain.




_OOC: You know, I had a really nasty plan to cast Contagion, hold the charge, wildshape into a gull or somesuch, and flit across to the Sovereign as we sailed past to accidentally smack into their cook or someone similar.

But I'm not sure if that's just a tad too vicious.  Is it considered evil if the disease isn't a fatal one? 

(Not so much the evil descriptor, which the spell has, but an actual Evil Act.)  /OOC_


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 30, 2005)

a'Shelys winces, the thought of leaving his child to Caerios causes his eyes to narrow with anger.  _However, it would not be right for me to neglect my post when Swoops needs us all._ "Give us direction Captain, it is time that we are off."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: You know, I had a really nasty plan to cast Contagion, hold the charge, wildshape into a gull or somesuch, and flit across to the Sovereign as we sailed past to accidentally smack into their cook or someone similar.
> 
> But I'm not sure if that's just a tad too vicious.  Is it considered evil if the disease isn't a fatal one?
> 
> (Not so much the evil descriptor, which the spell has, but an actual Evil Act.)  /OOC_




[sblock]Do what you deem necessary, if you cross the boundries of alignment I will change your alignment, easy as that...
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2005)

"We're setting sail north, for that way be the Waverunner."  

He looks expecantly at his most trusted crewmembers "Well, what did you find?"

Once all the information is gathered, the captain pulls a'Shelys and Lukda (Assuming she back or didn't go) aside.  "I need you to to plot the course for the Waverunner using this information."  He whispers to Lukda "



Spoiler



Keep him distracted with other tasks, he has a lot on his mind, and I think keeping busy will help him get passed it for now.


"

OOC: [sblock]Hypersmurf, go for it if you see it in character.  I don't see it as potentialy evil, but it depends on how nasty you are with it.  I think you're best doing what fits the character and not worrying about the alignment

BTW, remember that everyone on board gets a +1 bonus to Profession: Sailor while commanding.[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 30, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Do what you deem necessary, if you cross the bounries of alignment I will change your alignment, easy as that...
> [/sblock]




[sblock]Fair enough   I'll stay away from anything that drains Con - I think infecting a ship with Slimy Doom is undeniably evil!

I think Cackle Fever.  Spread by inhalation - should work well in the close confines of a ship - and since it just targets Wisdom, it won't kill anyone...

Plan: to circle around so I'm not making a direct line from our ship to the Sovereign; make a casual pass or two over the ship to identify a likely target - nobody in command, but someone like the ship's cook would be perfect; on the next low pass, swoop down and blunder into him to discharge the spell; then fly off, make a wide loop, and return to our ship.

Fort DC 19 negates.[/sblock]

As the Goddess heads for the exit of the harbour, Lukda catches Swoops alone for a brief moment.  "I'll be back soon," she promises.

Casting a spell, she takes the shape of a large gull and launches herself into the air, heading rapidly away from the ship.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2005)

[sblock]a'Shelys Profession-sailor check (DC 10) +12 - Success
Lukda Profession-sailor check (DC 10) +26 - Success
Swoops Profession-sailor check (DC 10) +17 - Success
Bart Profession-sailor check (DC 10) +19 - Success
Morgan Profession-cook check (DC 10) +25 - Success
Weather check (DC 10) +20 - Critical Success!
[/sblock]

The _Moon Goddess_ turns to the north, catching northerly breeze perfect for sailing, something that the well-trained crew take advantage of, scurrying across the ship to set a course that optimizes the good luck.

The next afternoon sees the _Moon Goddess_ well towards the Isle of Loria on the trade route of the Waverunner.  For hours the ship patrols the area with Rameses on the lookout for the elusive trade vessel that would be the crew's first target.

With only hours on sunlight left there is a cry from the Crow's Nest: "Ship ahoy! Starboard!"


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> He looks expecantly at his most trusted crewmembers "Well, what did you find?"




"Cap'n," Bart steps up, "I heard tell a few choice bits o' information 'bout our first prize."  With a gleam in his eye, Bart relates to the captain what he found out.

[sblock]1. How fast is the Waverunner? Certainly no match for the Moon Goddess in any circumstance.
2. How many crew does she carry? Thirty sailors, at least a dozen marines, and a wizard.
3. How is she armed? She has a mighty ram able to split through lesser ship's hulls and four ballista attached capable of moving their lines of fire mid-battle.
4. What routes does she usually travel? This time of year she usually runs the ore route from Girlide to Loridunne.
5. What sort of cargo does she usually carry? This time of year, iron ore, maybe some precious metals for particular artists' needs.
6. Anything unusual about her? She has openly mobile ballistas and a wizard capable of enchanting their shot. Also the Captain has changed recently, now it's a woman from the Albir Gulf, they're all a bit strange down that way.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2005)

a'Shelys does his best to keep himself busy, although the elf's commonly happy aerial manuevers are replaced by long uninteresting glides at higher altitudes.  Giving himself time to think or be away from the others.  The information of his daughter is bothering him for sure, but he does his job nonetheless.


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2005)

"All right, where's she heading?  Let's see if we can head her off before she realizes we're after her."   Orders Swoops.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "All right, where's she heading?  Let's see if we can head her off before she realizes we're after her."   Orders Swoops.




Through various hand gestures, the order is given to Rameses to wave a purple flag at a'Shelys.  A common part of communication with the aerial elf, the purple flag signifies to him that Swoops wants him to check the heading of the Waverunner.  With two seperate sets of eyes on the ship, it is easy to plot a swift course to intercept...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 4, 2005)

"Taking their mage out of commission is a priority, right?" Lukda asks Swoops.  "Did Bart get a good description of him?"


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 6, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Taking their mage out of commission is a priority, right?" Lukda asks Swoops.  "Did Bart get a good description of him?"




"I didn' get a good description, nae, but 'e's likely to be near their ballistas.  I did get a good description o' the cap'n though.  She sounds like a right strange sort."  

Bart sticks his index finger into his mouth and then holds it to the wind.  He cocks his head to the left and says, "A ripe, unsuspecting merchant vessel, and a woman captain.  Sounds like the Ballad O' the Cyan Princess will be a right good fit fer this fight."  At that, Bart pulls out his fiddle, does a little fine tuning, and gives a friendly wink to Lukda.  He turns to Swoops and states the question he always states when he's ready to strike up a tune aboard ship, "By your leave, Cap'n?"


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2005)

a'Shelys flies higher to get a better bearing on the Waverunner, drawing his bow he guides Rysha with his knees and waits for the signal from the Moon Goddess.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 6, 2005)

As the ship prepares to give chase, Lukda casts a few spells...

_1. Water Breathing, on herself, Captain Swoops, Bart, Doc, Captain Smith, and Elmo.  (a'Shelys is too far away... is Ramses still with us?  I'll include him too, if so.)  Duration - a little over two hours.

2. Barkskin, on herself.  Duration: 1 hr 20 mins.

3. Poison, Fort DC 20: 1d10 Con primary, 1d10 Con secondary._

"Follow me," she tells Elmo, giving him the signal for 'silent running'.

Holding the charge on the last spell, she once more shifts into the shape of a big seabird and takes to the air.


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

"Yes, taking the mage out is a top priority.  And if we can demoralize them quickly, this can be a lot less bloody than it could be.  Bart, go for it."


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 8, 2005)

"Aye Cap'n," Bart says with a grin.  He lifts his fiddle to his chin and begins to play a merry melody.  After a moment he begins to dance down to the main deck and weave through the crew.

His voice casts over the ship in song, "Once upon a fair midsummers eve, a merchant ship from port took leave ..."

[sblock]OOC: Inspiring Competence (+2 to Profession[Sailor]) in the crew so that we can approach the Waverunner swiftly and skillfully.  The inspiration will last up to 2 minutes as long as Bart keeps playing.  He will continue to Inspire Competence (using multiple uses if he has to) until the time comes for combat, where he will switch to Inspire Courage.  If it looks like the Moon Goddess is going to take heavy fire from the Waverunner, Bart will drop the Inspire Courage (which will last for 10 rounds after he stops) and use the Fiddle of Building's defensive power.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 8, 2005)

[sblock]Swoops Profession-sailor check (DC 10+) +31 - Exceptional Success!

Initiative Order:
a'Shelys - 24
Olig Hularian (WR) - 21
Lukda - 20
Crew of the _Moon Goddess_ - 19
Rynan Ith (WR) - 13
Captain Shellisan (WR) - 12
'Doctor' Morgan - 11
Archmagi U'langin (WR) - 10
Captain Swoops - 7
Blue-note Bart - 5
Crew of the _Waverunner_ - 2

Note: In the interest of a bucketload of initiative rolls, familiars and animal companions will go at the same initiative as their owners in mass combats like this.  Also Rameses will not join combats unless I specifically note so, or unless we decide to get a replacement player for him.[/sblock]

_The Moon Goddess_ swings about with ease as she begins her final approach on the _Waverunner_.  Far above the aerial team look down upon the Waverunner and spot various crewmembers rushing about, though four seem to be of any real note*.

The _Goddess _ crashes through the water and approaches alongside her prey with ease, cutting the sails and making an approach that even Swoops was proud of.  The crew of the _Waverunner_ are seen on the deck desperately rolling the ballista across to meet the _Goddess_, but the speed of her approach has tossed the _Waverunner _ in a way that has made it impossible for the other crew to get the siege weapons ready in time to repel the intial attack.

_*For aerial assault teams only:_
[sblock]Rynan Ith - a lithe dwarven woman in the crow's nest dressed in glittering mithril armour and grasping an oversized crossbow with ease.
Olig Hularian - a rough northerner dressed in full battleplate and tower shield.  Hard to see anything but metal, though carried a large two-handed hammer and a massive bow.
Archmagi U'langin - a small halfling dressed in the garb of the Archmagi elite.  She floats several inches above the deck near the ballista.
Captain Shellisan - a beautiful southern captain, she wears little but her revealing clothes and has no weapons of note on her.
[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 9, 2005)

[sblock]Floating and dressed as an archmage?  That's my girl...[/sblock]

Lukda dives for the ballista deck, aiming to barrel into her target and discharge her spell.

With luck, Elmo will be in the water somewhere nearby...

(Stats for Lukda the Seabird appear in the Rogues' Gallery.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2005)

Swoops cries out "Aim at the Balista, let's disarm them.  To Arms men!" as he rallies the crew (Rally the Crew: Inspire allies- +1 Morale bonus to Save vs Charm & Fear, Attack, and Weapon Damage rolls.  Free action to activate, effects all allies within sight or hearing.  Lasts 3 min.)

Swoops takes out his bow and takes aim at anyone he sees trying to man the balista. (Full attack (Quickdraw makes drawing a free action) Longbow                   +12/+7    1d8+2       20x3).

OOC: Bart, you can inspire if you want to, as yours is better, but Swoops would do his anyway, and it might free you up to do something else.

OOC2: There is hopefully a crew member manning at least one of the Balistas, though I would expect only 2 would actualy have a shot without firing across our deck.


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Bart, you can inspire if you want to, as yours is better, but Swoops would do his anyway, and it might free you up to do something else.




_OOC: Meh, it's what Bart does, he's not much of a fighter.  However, I've decided to do a couple of different things before he starts his inspiration._

Bart dances back up so that he is reasonably close to swoops and chants out the sing-song notes of a _Haste_ spell before returning to his song.

"With a clash of thunder in the morning light, the pirates and merchants engaged in the fight..."

[sblock]Bart will move so that he can get Swoops and crew in his Haste spell.  He'll favor PC's over NPC's, but wants to catch as many as he can.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2005)

[sblock]*Attack Rolls*
a'Shelys attack roll (ballista) +28 - Hit
a'Shelys attack roll (ballista) +11 - Critical Miss
a'Shelys damage roll - 15pts 
Olig Hularian attack roll (a'Shelys - AC 24) +19 - Miss
Olig Hularian attack roll (a'Shelys - AC 24) +19 - Miss
Lukda touch attack (U'langin - AC hidden) +11 - Miss
Crew of the Moon Goddess (ballista) +17 - Hit
Crew of the Moon Goddess (bows) +16 - Hit
Crew of the Waverunner Reflex Save (DC 15) +7 - Failure (2pts damage)
Olig Hularian Reflex Save (DC 15) +10 - Failure (6pts damage)
Rynan Ith Reflex Save (DC 15) +18 - Success
Archmagi U'langin Reflex Save (DC 15) +7 - Failure (6pts damage)
Captain Shellisan Reflex Save (DC 15) +16 - Success
Rynan Ith attack roll (Elmo - AC 15) +15 - Hit
Rynan Ith damage roll (Elmo) - 16pts
Captain Swoops Reflex Save (DC 15) +14 - Failure
Captain Shellisan damage roll - 32pts electrical 
Morgan healing roll (Swoops) - 23pts
Lukda Reflex Save (DC 16) +8 - Failure
Archmagi U'langin damage roll - 20pts fire
Captain Swoops attack roll (ballista) +18 - Hit
Captain Swoops attack roll (ballista) +21 - Hit
Captain Swoops damage roll - 3pts
Captain Swoops damage roll - 9pts
Bart _Hastes_ Swoops, Morgan, Himself and some crew.
Crew of the Waverunner (bows) +18 - Hit
Crew of the Moon Goddess Reflex Save (DC 15) +23 - Success
Captain Swoops Reflex Save (DC 15) +23 - Success
Morgan Reflex Save (DC 15) +17 - Success
Bart Reflex Save (DC 15) +25 - Success

*Damage Tally*
a'Shelys - 0pts
Olig Hularian (WR) - 6pts
Lukda - 20pts
Crew of the Moon Goddess - 0pts
Rynan Ith (WR) - 0pts
Captain Shellisan (WR) - 0pts
'Doctor' Morgan - 0pts
Archmagi U'langin (WR) - 6pts
Captain Swoops - 9pts
Blue-note Bart - 0pts
Crew of the Waverunner - 2pts
Elmo - 16pts [/sblock]

A hail of arrows crosses between the ships adding to the confusion of battle as the ships draw near.  The _Waverunner_ desperately tries to man her ballista as Swoops and a'Shelys expertly pick off their engineers as the roll close.  Lukda flies close her target, the Archmagi, but her clever foe sees the seabird coming and dodges the potentially deadly spell as it is unleashed, following up with a precision fireball exploding around the escaping bird to ruffle her feathers.  The platemailed figure on the _Waverunner_ fires into the sky, intent on taking the flying elf a’Shelys down, but the arrows simply glance of the elf’s superior armour, enough to worry, but not harm him.
Amongst the confusion, Swoops notices a shaft flying through the air his way...easy enough to dodge...until it bursts into a sizzling lightning strike that slams into his chest, sending him flying across the deck.  The touch of warm healing hands from a close friend, Morgan, brings him to his feet once more, ready to enter the fray as the ballista fires from the _Moon Goddess_, slamming into the rival ship and beginning to draw it closer for boarding.
From the crow's nest of the _Waverunner_, a massive crossbow bolt, trailing a long thin thread, fires in the approaching Elmo who is getting into position.  The thread is tied off to something, though what this could mean is anyone's guess.

[sblock]_OOC: Sorry it took a while, ENWorld was all funky on me.  Wow, that was a big round.  I hope I haven’t forgotten anything…_[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2005)

*a'Shelys (AC 26 (+2 from Skirmish))*

Not so keen on beng peppered with arrows, a'Shelys pushes Rysha in another low pass, firing a volley of arrows with the swiftness of his speed at the heavily armored fellow.









*OOC:*


Rysha descends swiftly closing the distance to within 30', a'Shelys takes a full-attack with rapid shot, Rysha finishes her last 40' of movement getting farther out of range and climbing higher again.

Rapid Shot: +13/+13/+8 (1d8+5+1d6 shock+2d6 skirmish, 20/x3)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 11, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Lukda touch attack (U'langin - AC hidden) +11 - Miss
> Lukda Reflex Save (DC 16) +8 - Failure




_OOC: A 2 and a 4?  I want a new d20!   /OOC_

Lukda squawks a mixture of pain and frustration as everything seems to go wrong at once; banking about, she makes another attempt to discharge her spell against the wizard.

_OOC: Oh, damn.  In my mind's eye, I pictured Elmo - with the Water Breathing spell active - doing an impression of a submarine after the 'silent running' order.  But I guess I didn't communicate that.  Hope he's okay! /OOC_


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

*Captain Swoops AC: 23 (T: 15, F: 18) HP: 58/67*

Swoops continues to stand tall and fire on the ship, now trying to aim at the source of that lightning.  "Stand strong men, they shall surrender yet."

OOC: Longbow +14/14/+9 1d8+3 20x3. (Haste and Inspire included)


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 12, 2005)

[sblock]What can those of us who aren't airborne see on the opposing ship?[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2005)

OOC:
[sblock]IcyCool: All targets are open.
Ferrix: I hate doing this, as usually my view of the rules are pretty lax, but: The Skirmish rules indicate (including the errata) that you yourself have to move, not your mount.  Movement under your own violation is required in order to recieve the benefits of the skirmishing ability.  Unless anyone would like to give be a convincing arguement against of course...[/sblock]


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 12, 2005)

Bart moves closer to the ship, and chants out the tune of a Glitterdust spell.  Then he lapses back into his song.

"Too late the merchants saw their plight, for their foe brought to bear an awesome might."  At this, Bart launches into a mad fiddling frenzy.

[sblock]Bart will target an area that includes the Plate-Mailed figure (Olig Hularian) and as many others as he can snag.  He will, if he can, avoid catching any of his allies in the area.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2005)

[sblock]*Attack Rolls*
a'Shelys attack roll (Olig - AC hidden) +29/+25/+11 - Hit/Miss/Miss
a'Shelys damage roll (Olig) - 21pts 
Olig Hularian (WR) Jump check (DC variable) +25 - Success (25ft jumped)
Lukda touch attack roll (U'langin) +22 - Hit
Archmagi U'langin Fort Save (DC 17) +12 - Failure
Lukda Poison damage (U'langin) - 8pts of Con (effective hp loss = 28) 
Elmo attack roll (Crew of Waverunner) +34 - Hit
Elmo damage roll - 20pts
Crew of the Moon Goddess (bows) +18 - Hit
Crew of the Waverunner Reflex Saves (DC 15) +22 - Success
Olig Hularian Will Save (DC 15) +14 - Failure
Rysha Reflex Save (DC 15) +10 - Failure
a'Shelys Reflex Save (DC 15) +13 - Failure
Captain Shellisan damage roll (Rysha and a'Shelys) - 28pts electrical
Captain Swoops attack roll (Captain Shellisan - AC hidden) +21/+22/+28 - Deflected/Hit/Hit
Captain Swoops damage roll (Captain Shellisan) - 16pts 
Olig Hularian Will Save (DC 16) +14 - Failure
Crew of the Waverunner attack roll +7 - Miss

*Damage Tally*
a'Shelys - 28pts
Rysha - 28pts
Olig Hularian (WR) - 27pts (_blinded _ and _held_)
Lukda - 20pts
Crew of the Moon Goddess - 0pts
Rynan Ith (WR) - 0pts
Captain Shellisan (WR) - 16pts
'Doctor' Morgan - 0pts
Archmagi U'langin (WR) - 34pts (_poisoned_)
Captain Swoops - 9pts
Blue-note Bart - 0pts
Crew of the Waverunner - 2pts
Elmo - 16pts [/sblock]

Swooping in, a'Shelys is barely able to fire her bow at the now-running platemailed warrior.  Even with his arrows piercing his armour, the man waits until the ships are close enough together and leaps, landing on the deck of the _Moon Goddess_.  Arrows fly back and forth from the two crews as they battle for dominance, but with the _Moon Goddess_ in position to board, Swoop's crew fires into their foes and pushes them back, allowing many of his men to run across onto the deck of the _Waverunner_.

Lukda, once more intent on her target, swoops in, dodging the incoming troops from her ship, and touches the top of the archmagi's head gently.  His sudden collapse to the ground shows the druid that her goal was successful.

The massive platemailed man stood on the deck looking for Swoops, which was his first mistake, and the only one he needed to make.  Morgan and Bart looked at the man and threw magic hard and fast, first he clutched his visor for a moment, before stiffening on the spot, unable to move.

Elmo barely noticed the bolt sticking into him as his head rose high to snap one of the crew of the deck of the _Waverunner_.  His victims began to shy away, giving an open invitation to the rest of Swoop's men.  Along the line that attached the bolt and the crow's nest ran the dwarf, nimbly and easily, until he stood on the dinosaur's back with ease.

a'Shelys didn't see it coming.  Another lightning bolt crackled from the deck of the Waverunner, hitting him and his mount squarely and nearly knocking them from the skies.  It seemed their captain was resourceful.

Swoops watched his counterpart throw another magical javelin, this time at a'Shelys who nearly tumbled from the sky.  His arrows flew fast and true, but the first one was knocked effortlessly from the air by the other captain, though the second two hit home with a satifying spray of blood.


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

*"Surrender now Captain, and there need not be any more bloodshed."* cries Captain Swoops who waits for a sign of responce before he takes another shot.

OOC: Intimidate +12, Longbow +14/14 1d8+3 20x3. (Haste and Inspire included)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 13, 2005)

Lukda drops to the deck beside the fallen halfling, and shifts form a second time - rearing up to a height of nearly ten feet on her hind legs as a great shaggy white bear and roaring.

_OOC: Not sure if that'll give Swoops' Intimidate check a Circumstance bonus, but it can't hurt  

Hopefully Elmo will have the sense to duck underwater to the limit of the cable - he can breathe water, but as a general rule dwarves can't...

... preferably after initiating a grapple. /OOC_


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 16, 2005)

Changing target, a'Shelys swoops in again upon Rysha and fires another volley, this time aimed for the captain.









*OOC:*


Rysha descends swiftly closing the distance to within 30', a'Shelys takes a full-attack with rapid shot, Rysha finishes her last 40' of movement getting farther out of range and climbing higher again.

Rapid Shot: +13/+13/+8 (1d8+5+1d6 shock+2d6 skirmish, 20/x3)


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 17, 2005)

[sblock]*Attack Rolls:*
a'Shelys attack roll (AC hidden) +23/+32/+24 - Deflected/Hit/Hit
a'Shelys damage roll - 22pts/18pts
Lukda Intimidate check (AC 10 - assist) +20 - Success
Crew of the Moon Goddess attack roll +6 - Miss
Rynan Ith attack roll (Elmo AC 15) +21 - Hit
Rynan Ith damage roll - 24pts 
Captain Swoops Intimidate check (DC 20) +27 - Success

*Damage Tally*
a'Shelys - 28pts
Rysha - 28pts
Olig Hularian (WR) - 27pts (blinded and held)
Lukda - 20pts
Crew of the Moon Goddess - 0pts
Rynan Ith (WR) - 0pts
Captain Shellisan (WR) - 56pts
'Doctor' Morgan - 0pts
Archmagi U'langin (WR) - 34pts (poisoned)
Captain Swoops - 9pts
Blue-note Bart - 0pts
Crew of the Waverunner - 2pts
Elmo - 40pts 
[/sblock]

Captain Shellisan's hands move fast enough to knock the first of a'Shelys' arrows from the air, but two more scream through the sky to imbed into the _Waverunner's _ Captain.  At the appearance of the majority of the crew of the _Moon Goddess_, and a large angry bear, on their ship, the crew of the _Waverunner _ begin to retreat, abandoning their stations at the ballista (that are yet to fire) and begin taking up defensive positions scattered around the ship.In the sea, Elmo dives underwater to combat his opponent, though there is nothing that can be seen from the surface.

The wavering Captain Shellisan looks across to Swoops and Morgan (who has a blade to the throat of the platemailed warrior) who call down the ship.  With a weak hand, Shellisan yells the order to stand down, to surrender.

With a cry of glee the crew of the Moon Goddess disarm the crew and begin to ransack the ship, dragging across chests and barrels full of booty.  The entire crew, bar one man (the missing Crow's Nest spotter) line up to receive their judgement from Swoops and his men.

[sblock]Booty has been added to the _Moon Goddess_.  If there is anything you would like to leave, please mention so IC.  All PCs also earn 2400XP for the encounter.[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 17, 2005)

Once the crew are subdued, Lukda reverts to humanoid form and hurries to the rail where the cable vanishes over the side to scan for any signs of Elmo or the dwarf.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"Phineus, make sure no one from either crew is in danger of dying."  Swoops barks at the peglegged sailor.

"Captain Shellisan, I wish we could have met under better circumstances."  Captain Swoops offers a bow to his fellow Captain.  "I made a promise, and there shall be no more blood on my or my crew's hands.  How far are you from port Captain, as your ship sails?"

Once she answers, Swoops calls out "Leave twice as much food and supplies as nessessary to make that journy.  I shall not leave these men stranded at sea."  He turns back to her and asks "Is there anything else, fair captain, that you require to return to port?"


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 18, 2005)

a'Shelys and Rysha alight upon the swaying deck of the Moon Goddess, "good work, I shall keep an eye in the air should anyone else decide to turn up."  With those few words, the griffon vaults into the air, and carries the two of them high to observe the surrounding waters.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 18, 2005)

From the air a'Shelys is the first to see Elmo surface once more.  He has a bad wound on his back, but apart from that he is in good shape and swims towards Lukda with ease.  There is no sign of the dwarf at all, and with the griffon rider circling above looking for him, or any other party-crashers, should he resurface it will not be missed.

Captain Shellisan holds herself heavily against the _Waverunner's _ mast, the wounds dealt to her obviously effecting her quite badly as blood runs freely onto the deck.  Morgan moves through the crew and whispers minor healing spells to those in need, as well as one on the other Captain to make sure she survives the trip home.

"Well Swoops, I'd have to say that you're pretty ballsy striking the Waverunner, it's definately one way to get the attention of Captain Fontane.  Guess you've finally decided that pleasantries aren't required on the waves these days?"

_"Muuarr, biscuits are plentiful monkey-boy!"_

"Take what you want I guess, and I should thank you for giving us enough to get to port, others wouldn't.  But don't think that I see this as a favour Swoops, if I see you again I'll be prepared."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Well Swoops, I'd have to say that you're pretty ballsy striking the Waverunner, it's definately one way to get the attention of Captain Fontane.  Guess you've finally decided that pleasantries aren't required on the waves these days?"
> 
> _"Muuarr, biscuits are plentiful monkey-boy!"_
> 
> "Take what you want I guess, and I should thank you for giving us enough to get to port, others wouldn't.  But don't think that I see this as a favour Swoops, if I see you again I'll be prepared."



"You know as well as I do that Fontane would not be as generous if you were not paying him to be, and perhaps he might take a beautiful lass such as yourself as a trophey.  But he is otherwise disposed at the moment, and I hope to rid the seas of him entirely, for the seas would be a much better place."

"You've got spirit captain, and I admire that.  And I have no doubt that if we meet again as enemies on the seas, you will be much better prepaired.  However, if we were to meet again in port, I hope that you would honor me by joining me for dinner, and perhaps a drink or two.  Perhaps we can settle things there instead of resorting to more... unpleasantness," he smiles.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "You've got spirit captain, and I admire that.  And I have no doubt that if we meet again as enemies on the seas, you will be much better prepaired.  However, if we were to meet again in port, I hope that you would honor me by joining me for dinner, and perhaps a drink or two.  Perhaps we can settle things there instead of resorting to more... unpleasantness," he smiles.




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 25) +30 - Success
Bluff (Seduction) check (DC 12) +17 - Success[/sblock]

Captain Shellisan breaks a bittersweet smile.  "Sure Swoops, Fontane was an ass anyway.  Tell you what, I'll be in Girlide between these days for business, if you're there as well you can buy me that dinner.  If not, well, I guess I'll just have to kill you next time."

[sblock]Rogue's Gallery Updated.[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> From the air a'Shelys is the first to see Elmo surface once more.  He has a bad wound on his back, but apart from that he is in good shape and swims towards Lukda with ease.  There is no sign of the dwarf at all, and with the griffon rider circling above looking for him, or any other party-crashers, should he resurface it will not be missed.




Lukda casts a Speak With Animals, and calls Elmo over... using a Cure Light Wounds to at least stop the bleeding.  In between chastising him for letting himself be shot, and reminding him that the Water Breathing spell lets him approach a ship without popping up to breathe and be seen, she praises him for his efforts in the battle, and asks what happened to the dwarf...

_OOC: Anything special about the harpoon crossbow in the crow's nest?  Worth commandeering for the Goddess? /OOC_


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 25) +30 - Success
> Bluff (Seduction) check (DC 12) +17 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> Captain Shellisan breaks a bittersweet smile.  "Sure Swoops, Fontane was an ass anyway.  Tell you what, I'll be in Girlide between these days for business, if you're there as well you can buy me that dinner.  If not, well, I guess I'll just have to kill you next time."
> ...



"Well, I most certaintly wouldn't want to give you a reason to kill me, for I'm quite sure you'd make sure you did it.  Dinner it is then."  Swoops smiles, bows, and takes the Captains hand and gives it a polite kiss.  "Till then." he says as he leaps back onto his ship.

"Come on men, desitiny is a fleeting mistress.  We can't let her get too far ahead.!"


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 19, 2005)

Bart finishes up his song, and while Swoops banters with the Waverunner's captain, he moves amoungst her crew using a few minor songs of healing to staunch the worst of the blood flows.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukda:
[sblock]Elmo looks at Lukda with a pained expression on his face, talking in a slow and simple fashion.  "The thing hurt, and the man jumped on my back and stabbed me.  I went underwater like you said, and he stabbed me, and fell off.  The man who stabbed me is in the water now, all gone away.
OOC: There is nothing special about the harpoon shot into Elmo at all, except it is large, and would hurt.[/sblock]

With the loot dragged from the _Waverunner _ safely filling up over half of the _Moon _ Goddess' storage, the crew clamber back across and ready the ship to sail once more.  With all this new treasure the men are excited to hit port and celebrate, though one of the rules of the game rings clearly in his mind.

_'The only valuables that count towards the total are coin, jewelry and gemstones.'_

The day is nearly over now as the _Moon Goddess _ pulls away from the fleeing Waverunner, and the crew once more look to Swoops for direction.


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Swoops pulls his most trusted members of his crew asside.  "Well, we have more room to fill, so we must find a worthy target.  Does anyone know of any targets in the area, preferably by Girlide?  I wouldn't want to disapoint the lady.  Then, we can sell what we don't need, stock up, seek rumors, and be off again."

Swoops searches his own memory for any passing knowledge or rumors of ships in that area, particularly those of a more illicit nature.

OOC: What did we all take in?  I have no clue where to look up the ships current manifest and total accumulated wealth.


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any targets in the area, preferably by Girlide?




"Well Cap'n, there's the City o' Loridunne.  It be on a large island of Lori, west o' the mainland.  I'm not sure jus' how close it is to Girlide, but for years it's housed some o' the most famous and fancy artsy types o' the Kingdom. That's not all excitin' by itself, but I hear tell that the rich and powerful travel to the city to get the artists to make 'em fancy art wot they can prance around and show off back on the mainland. The art houses in the city 'ave got guards all around, but the streets and waters 'round the island are a bit safer fer folk like us, if ye take my meanin'."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: What did we all take in?  I have no clue where to look up the ships current manifest and total accumulated wealth.




If ye harken back t' Post 1 o' this thread, ye'll find a treasure map as leads to the Rogue's Gallery.  The current state o' the Moon Goddess be found therein.

Yarrrh.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Swoops pulls his most trusted members of his crew asside.  "Well, we have more room to fill, so we must find a worthy target.  Does anyone know of any targets in the area, preferably by Girlide?  I wouldn't want to disapoint the lady.  Then, we can sell what we don't need, stock up, seek rumors, and be off again."
> 
> Swoops searches his own memory for any passing knowledge or rumors of ships in that area, particularly those of a more illicit nature.
> 
> OOC: What did we all take in?  I have no clue where to look up the ships current manifest and total accumulated wealth.




OOC:
[sblock]LOL! That's fantastic PirateSmurf, gotta get used to a new name do I??  Ok, for those you haven't found it yet, the ship's manifest is located in the first post of the Rogue's Gallery which contains all Quest information.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

OOC: Found it.  Where is the City of Loridunne compaired to Girlide?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> OOC:
> LOL! That's fantastic PirateSmurf, gotta get used to a new name do I??




Arrrh... it be only for today, mate!

-Hyp.


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 19, 2005)

Piratesmurf said:
			
		

> Arrrh... it be only for today, mate!
> 
> -Hyp.




Wot wif it bein' "Talk Like a Pirate Day" and all.

Yo ho!


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 20, 2005)

Normally a'Shelys enjoyed the fury of the battle and the pride of seeing his crewmates take a ship in battle, but today his thoughts were elsewhere, far away in the Deep Fen with his child and his dying wife.  He swooped low, in an almost mournful flyby looking down with a pondering face upon the two ships.  _What now?_


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Found it.  Where is the City of Loridunne compaired to Girlide?




[sblock]Check the map on post one as well, it isn't actually that far away (only a day or so), also make sure to check the RG post for current quests and deadlines.[/sblock]


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 23, 2005)

"Well Cap'n, where should we go?"

_OOC: Yarrr!  I be rescuin' this thread from the grip o' page three!_


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

"Well, Loridunne sounds like it could be a place to releave ourselves of a bit of cargo as well as perhaps hire ourselves out to Girlide...."

In a louder voice "All right men, we set course for Loridunne, but don't expect our port to be too long, for this is a business trip, so don't get too drunk yer first night." Swoops grins at the last comment.

OOC: Sorry, thought I might get more input, then sort of lost 'er.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

a'Shelys descends from his airborne watch, approaching Swoops he says, "you know of a good information source in the port we're headed?  I want to know what's going on back home.  It's on my mind and if things don't clear up to me, it'll be in the way of my job here."


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

"I know a few who may know something, and if need be, we'll all do what we can."  He smiles and puts his hand on a'Shelys shoulder, "We're a family out here as much as a crew.  We'll do what we can to take care of our own."


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, Loridunne sounds like it could be a place to releave ourselves of a bit of cargo as well as perhaps hire ourselves out to Girlide...."




For Bront:
[sblock]OOC:  I see that Swoops may not have caught Bart's meaning.  Loridunne houses famous artists. RICH people come to the island on ships with MONEY to buy VALUABLE art to then put back on their ship and head home. 

In other words, lots of rich vessels traveling back and forth to Loridunne, which we can prey upon.  Now certainly, stopping in at port and finding out _which_ vessels to rob is a smart move, but I just wanted to make sure you got the picture. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 24, 2005)

As the battle ebbs, and the Waverunner sent on it's way, Squeeks come rushing down the riggings, squeeking loudly. Lukta, realizing something is amiss in the crow's nest sends a spry crewmember up to investigae when Ramses doesn't respond to a hailing. The crewmember, Davies, calls down "'e's all stiff. I can't move 'im as 'e's got 'is legs wrapped up on the mast. He's brevin' though." Apparently a stray spell was fire from the Waverunner that took out the eyes of the Moon Goddess. After some time, Ramses, begins to stir, and sheepishly apologized to Captain Swoops for his failure. "I shan't be caught off guard again sir, he replies crisply, that damn mage came right through the looking glass it seemed."


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> For Bront:
> [sblock]OOC:  I see that Swoops may not have caught Bart's meaning.  Loridunne houses famous artists. RICH people come to the island on ships with MONEY to buy VALUABLE art to then put back on their ship and head home.
> 
> In other words, lots of rich vessels traveling back and forth to Loridunne, which we can prey upon.  Now certainly, stopping in at port and finding out _which_ vessels to rob is a smart move, but I just wanted to make sure you got the picture.
> [/sblock]



[sblock]No reason we can't partake of something going out or in either.  We'll see what is floating around as we sail.  And don't be affraid to make a more direct suggestion, Swoops will listen to his trusted crewmembers.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2005)

The sails of the _Moon Goddess _ snap back a forth for a moment as the crew raise the sails to catch the northerly winds.  Once more the great ship is underway, though this time she sits a little deeper in the waters and her crew are a little happier in view of their latest prize.

The sun sets and the sky overhead is clear, giving plenty of opportunity to guide the ship by the stars.  It is early in the morning before the Lorian Isle is in view, and the sun rises upon the city of Loridunne.  In the bay of the magnificent city floats dozens of yachts, ships and cargo vessels.

A large chain bars entrance to the bay of the city, and as the Moon Goddess approaches Rameses is the first to notice the small vessel sailing towards them from the watch tower nearby.

It crosses a few minds that the cargo in the Moon Goddess' hold was heading this way on the Waverunner, and that whoever is in authority here may have words to say about its current possessor...


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"Well Men, perhaps it is best to simply find a wealthy merchant to prey on."

OOC: How big is the ship compaired to the goddess?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well Men, perhaps it is best to simply find a wealthy merchant to prey on."
> 
> OOC: How big is the ship compaired to the goddess?




[sblock]The 'ship' is little more than a longboat that contains a handful of men.  usually cities like this send inspectors out to look at vessels before they are allowed in the harbour.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 25, 2005)

a'Shelys merely nods at the approach of the small boat, "I'm sure one of you can sweettalk a mere port official."


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Swoops nods as he waves to the approaching longboat.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 26, 2005)

(belatetedly- just read this first)

Ramses calls down from the crow's nest "Ship Ho!"


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 27, 2005)

The small vessel pulls up alongside the _Moon Goddess_ and once a rope ladder is thrown down to the crew, the port officials climb aboard.  Three men, armed and looking solely like bodyguards, stand near the fourth at all times.

Port Official Udain looked across the crew, his gaze sticking once it drifted upon Swoops.  With a bit of a start he shuffled through some papers in his hands for a moment before speaking.

"Um...good, morning, Mr, Swoops, Captain...um.  Ah...your vessel, the, um, Goddess...isn't on my list, um, for arriving.  In fact, um...last I heard, you...um...were...pirates..."

A sheepish look crosses his face and he begins to step gingerly back towards the rope ladder.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 27, 2005)

Ramses smiles as the port official sticks his foot in his mouth. 'This'll be a fun mousy for old Swoops' he thought. And keeping an ear on the conversation below in case there was trouble Ramses scans the rest of the port looking for likely targets and likely trouble.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 27, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Ramses smiles as the port official sticks his foot in his mouth. 'This'll be a fun mousy for old Swoops' he thought. And keeping an ear on the conversation below in case there was trouble Ramses scans the rest of the port looking for likely targets and likely trouble.




Rameses:
[sblock]Spot check (DC 17) +19 - Success

Along the docks of Loridunne Rameses notices that there are an unusual number of ships in port.  From the highest of buildings fly personal pennents, national flags, and the occassional windsock for decoration.  The streets are being decorated by workers and people seem to be building a small village of sorts in the main square near the docks.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

"Pirate is such a negitive name.  I perfer the the term Privateer myself." Swoops says.  "And indeed, I must do what I can to keep coin in my crew's pockets.  See, the Waverunner met with a bit of misfortune and was unable to bring in her wares, which were due to be sold here.  And, seeing a lovely young captain in distress, I offered my honorable services to transport and sell the goods, for a modest fee of course.  So, if you must, check the ship, for you'll find the appropriate cargo on board.  But please, we have some pressing business in town, and you know how some nobles hate to be inconvienenced so."

OOC:  Diplomacy +18, and Bluff +11


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Pirate is such a negitive name.  I perfer the the term Privateer myself." Swoops says.  "And indeed, I must do what I can to keep coin in my crew's pockets.  See, the Waverunner met with a bit of misfortune and was unable to bring in her wares, which were due to be sold here.  And, seeing a lovely young captain in distress, I offered my honorable services to transport and sell the goods, for a modest fee of course.  So, if you must, check the ship, for you'll find the appropriate cargo on board.  But please, we have some pressing business in town, and you know how some nobles hate to be inconvienenced so."
> 
> OOC:  Diplomacy +18, and Bluff +11




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 17) +25 - Success
Bluff check (DC 29) +30 - Success[/sblock]

Udain looked into the eyes of Swoops, then across at the rest of the crew that sat innocently on the decks like they were butter in his mouth.  Shaking his head he lifted his papers and began filling them out.

"Fine," he began.  "Just...please don't cause any trouble in town, it...it is the festival of Matrice* tonight and, and the last thing we need is trouble.  It will cost you 300 gold pieces to dock in the town tonight, there is barely any room for you."

[sblock]*Matrice is the regional goddess of art, revelry, beauty and craftmanship.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"Of course sir.  I wouldn't dream of causing you any trouble."

Swoops settles the 300 gold, and escorts the man off the ship.  "A pleasure my friend.  I know you're doing your job.  Keep up the good work."

Once he's off the ship, "Well men, it looks like we may have caught a break.  There's a party tonight, and we can perhaps take advantage of that."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 29, 2005)

Once the longboat is out of earshot, Ramses calls down "That's right captain! The port is full of ships and they're building half a town for the fair! Rich pickin's by the looks o' the pennants"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Once he's off the ship, "Well men, it looks like we may have caught a break.  There's a party tonight, and we can perhaps take advantage of that."




"A party?  A _festival_?"  Lukda almost squeals with delight.  "And for a goddess of beauty?  Ooh, I have the just the dress...!"


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well men, it looks like we may have caught a break.  There's a party tonight, and we can perhaps take advantage of that."




"Aye Cap'n, did ye have sumthin' par-teek-ular in mind, or should we be gettin' to th' minglin'?"  Bart scratches his stubbly chin for a moment before he says, "Maybe we should find wot's on those ships 'at are so tightly packed in the 'arbor?  I'm bettin' th' dockmaster's got one o' them manifests fer all o' them.  We should see if'n we can find ourselfs some good cargo."

His eyes scan the ships in the harbor.  Then he squints at Captain Swoops and says, "Well Cap'n, what be yer orders?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

"Well, let's make port and see where we can go from there.  If we can find some profitable way to unload our cagro, that'd be great.  Perhaps we can make a 'trade' with some of the other docked merchants."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2005)

OOC:
[sblock]Could everyone please make a post determining their actions for when they get in the city.  It'll make my job a lot easier and we can get this underway.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 4, 2005)

[sblock]Bart is going to find out what he can about the current or reasonably soon (within 2 days) cargo manifests for the docked ships.  Captain Smith will see some use in this.  He's going to ask one of the crew to go with him, and see if he can't start a little party near the harbormaster's office.  The idea here being that he wants to distract the harbormaster and crowd long enough for Captain Smith to slip in, check over the manifests and see which ships would be worth stealin' from.

I know he's just a monkey, but he's a monkey with a 9 Int, an empathic link to Bart, an ability to speak to Bart, and I'm assuming he can read and write the languages that Bart can.  If not, I'll come up with a different plan.

Also, Bart will rack his brains in an attempt to recognize anything notable about the vessels he sees in the harbor.  (Bardic Knowledge check).[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 4, 2005)

[sblock]More intent upon discovering anything he can about his love back in the elven lands, as well as the fate of his child and the Silver Manes.  He'll seek out a wizard who can view into other lands so that perhaps he may see the face of his child.  If possible he'll send a message to Naeasha, either magically or by other swift means, that he'll do everything he can to protect their child.  He'll also attempt to investigate his once-again rival Caerios if possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 4, 2005)

[sblock] OK, is Ramses going to leave the ship or stay on as an NPC? I can cover either one for you if you like.

As for Trav'nul he will wander the docks asking at likely looking ships to talk to the captain. [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 5, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> [sblock]Bart is going to find out what he can about the current or reasonably soon (within 2 days) cargo manifests for the docked ships.  Captain Smith will see some use in this.  He's going to ask one of the crew to go with him, and see if he can't start a little party near the harbormaster's office.  The idea here being that he wants to distract the harbormaster and crowd long enough for Captain Smith to slip in, check over the manifests and see which ships would be worth stealin' from.
> 
> I know he's just a monkey, but he's a monkey with a 9 Int, an empathic link to Bart, an ability to speak to Bart, and I'm assuming he can read and write the languages that Bart can.  If not, I'll come up with a different plan.
> 
> Also, Bart will rack his brains in an attempt to recognize anything notable about the vessels he sees in the harbor.  (Bardic Knowledge check).[/sblock]




The _Moon Goddess_ sails slowly into harbour, putting anchor down away from the docks and dropping longboats to transport crew to shore.  The docks look completely full at the moment, with dozens of ships unloading cargo for the coming celebration.  Decorations are being placed across the city and minstrals perform on almost every street corner for coppers.  Bart and a'Shelys are both on the first boat ashore, eager to go about their own business.

Bart:
[sblock]_OOC: I am assuming that Captain Smith is able to recognise cargo and empathically tell you what looks valuable to him.  I've wracked my brains over the read/write part of it, but really I can't see how you could share that.  Instead I think that Bart will be able to recognize goods that you would deem valuable instead, and point out which ships are prime targets, just not what is on board.    _

Bardic Knowledge check (DC varies) +28 - Obscure Success

Bart is the first off the longboat as it docks, blending into the crowd and searching for the harbourmaster's office.  It is a simple task to locate the large building where dozens of men are busily running back and forth, with the Harbourmaster shouting at all of them.  Seems as though it is a busy day, distraction enough.

Captain Smith easily hops from Bart's shoulder and scrambles up onto the roof, climbing through on of the windows and hiding inside.  Knowing that the monkey may be a while, Bart takes the time to eavesdrop on which ships are in port as well as peering out to look at the flags flapping in the sea breeze.

He recognises a good deal of them, many of them small time merchants that are tansporting foodstuff and other minor goods for the celebration.  There are several ships that catch his eye though:

_The Oceanbitch_: Once known as a pirate vessel, this ship was captured far to the north and thought sunk to the bottom of the ocean.  You know for a fact that it isn't just the flag flying on a different ship, because you were on a nearby ship and watched it sink beneath the waves.
_The Dragonfish_: A mercenary ship, hired out solely to guard valuable cargo sent by royalty to other nations.  If it is here, which ship is it protecting, or does it have a valuable cargo of its own?
_Calm Horizons_: Crewed entirely by women, the Calm Horizons is a religious vessel dedicated to Matrice.  She is the flagship of the religion and often carries valuable religious items to the various orders around the world.
_The Aforethought_: A merchant vessel from Lancesor.  Usually the men from Lancedon travel exclusively in the colder waters of the north, what brings them all the way down here is interesting.[/sblock]

a'Shelys:
[sblock]Knowledge - local (DC 17) +8 - Failure
Knowledge - religion (DC 18) +19 - Success
Knowledge - arcana (DC 17) +4 - Failure

With few cities welcoming the sight of a griffon flying through its streets, especially with so much horseflesh around, a'Shelys steps off the long boat with Bart.  With little to go on in a strange city, a'Shelys goes with what he knows.
The following of Yulom* is a small but vital one in the world, providing services that few others are willing, or able to.  Usually located in large cities such as this one, it takes the scout several hours to track it down.  The building is a small one, as they usually are, with little on the outside to decorate it.  Within is no chapel, just a simple table with an old gnome sitting on a stout oak chair scribbling with a quill.  At the elf's entrance the man hold up a hand before anything is said, finishing his sentence, blowing the ink dry, then finally putting down his eyeglasses and looking up with a smile.

"What can I do for you today son?"

_*Yulom is the god of travellers, transporters and messengers_.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 5, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> [sblock] OK, is Ramses going to leave the ship or stay on as an NPC? I can cover either one for you if you like.
> 
> As for Trav'nul he will wander the docks asking at likely looking ships to talk to the captain. [/sblock]




[sblock]I'll take care of Ramses, you post your other character's first post and I'll deal with it from there.  [/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 5, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> a'Shelys:
> [sblock]Knowledge - local (DC 17) +8 - Failure
> Knowledge - religion (DC 18) +19 - Success
> Knowledge - arcana (DC 17) +4 - Failure
> ...




[sblock]a'Shelys smiles, having found something finally in his search.  "Hopefully a great deal, I have need of information of my home and those close to my blood there.  From what I have heard they are in danger, and hoped that you may help me with investigating such matters."  The elf looks at the gnome with a breath of anticipation on his lips.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2005)

[sblock] Trav'nul pushed back  from the breakfast table and thanked Mrs. Kelpler again. He had been lcuky to fin this little bed and breakfast hidden on the outskirts of town when he did. All the inns in town were already full a few days before the festival and he had pulled in late on his ship. But she was a kindly old lady and she cooked large and tasty meals so he was glad of that. She had been a bit nervous of him at first, but his polite manner and adress convined her to take him in. He'd been there a week now. Everyday was the same, get up, eat and head on out to the docks. He'd gotten the list of ships from the harbour master and spendt his days going from slip to slip asking captains and first mates if they had openings. Most of the replies he had gotten were either laughes, or offers to work menial jobs (that Trav'nul had too much money and dignity for). Most nautical employers of half-orcs were admittedly pirates and they were in short supply in port. But still Trav'nul contunies on his quest. In the last two days in was frequenting many dock-side businesses, both of alcohol and merchandise) to try to meet up with a prospective employer. So today he set out once again, thinkning "Perhaps I will stop by the harbour masters office to see if there are any new ships in today" [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> [sblock]a'Shelys smiles, having found something finally in his search.  "Hopefully a great deal, I have need of information of my home and those close to my blood there.  From what I have heard they are in danger, and hoped that you may help me with investigating such matters."  The elf looks at the gnome with a breath of anticipation on his lips.[/sblock]




The elderly gnome smiles and looks at a'Shelys for a moment, seeming to judge his worth.  "Now I could offer you a simple card reading, fortune telling or a cup of tea, but I'm thinking you need something a little more...worthwhile."

Hopping down off his stool, he shuffles across the room and closes the door, snibbing it to stop any interruptions.  After another brief shuffle back again, the gnome struggles to pull a large wooden box from behind his desk.  After a few minutes the old man has assembled a large iron framework on the floor, the metal twisting decrotively around a large crystal orb that seems to have a purple mist bellowing within.

"Now my good sir, this will not be cheap.  I must ask for 200 pieces of gold up front, then if the target is...hidden from me, their will be no refund.  Do you understand?"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 6, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> [sblock] But still Trav'nul contunies on his quest. In the last two days in was frequenting many dock-side businesses, both of alcohol and merchandise) to try to meet up with a prospective employer. So today he set out once again, thinkning "Perhaps I will stop by the harbour masters office to see if there are any new ships in today" [/sblock]




[sblock]Trav'neul Spor check (DC 14) +16 - Success[/sblock]

The docks are busy again, no surprise really, and Trav'nul's expedition along the docks immediately exposes him to the new vessels that had docked last night or this morning.  The harbour-master's office was busy again, and so he'd have to wait his turn.

Crowds of people were forcing their way towards the harbourmaster and his lackeys, trying desperately to finish their business so that they could unload and begin their trading and celebrating.  Many of them were to intent on leaving (or making people leave) that they missed what Trav'nul did not.

A small monkey sat on the back shelf of the room in the corner, listening intently and occassionally neaking down to peak at papers that were being put aside.  The monkey seemed fairly set on looking at all of the cargo manifests that the ships were lodging, as well as making sure that no else in the room could see him.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The elderly gnome smiles and looks at a'Shelys for a moment, seeming to judge his worth.  "Now I could offer you a simple card reading, fortune telling or a cup of tea, but I'm thinking you need something a little more...worthwhile."
> 
> Hopping down off his stool, he shuffles across the room and closes the door, snibbing it to stop any interruptions.  After another brief shuffle back again, the gnome struggles to pull a large wooden box from behind his desk.  After a few minutes the old man has assembled a large iron framework on the floor, the metal twisting decrotively around a large crystal orb that seems to have a purple mist bellowing within.
> 
> "Now my good sir, this will not be cheap.  I must ask for 200 pieces of gold up front, then if the target is...hidden from me, their will be no refund.  Do you understand?"




a'Shelys realizes he did not take the time to collect any share from the most recent raid, and his face deepens, "I don't have that sort of cash on hand..."  His tone downfallen at his mistake.  "Perhaps a bargain of some other sort could be worked out?"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> a'Shelys realizes he did not take the time to collect any share from the most recent raid, and his face deepens, "I don't have that sort of cash on hand..."  His tone downfallen at his mistake.  "Perhaps a bargain of some other sort could be worked out?"




The gnome sighes heavily, looking at the framework as if disappointed in the elf's responce after all of his effort.  "Fine, let us barter then.  What would you have to offer then my fine friend?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Trav'neul Spor check (DC 14) +16 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> The docks are busy again, no surprise really, and Trav'nul's expedition along the docks immediately exposes him to the new vessels that had docked last night or this morning.  The harbour-master's office was busy again, and so he'd have to wait his turn.
> 
> ...




[sblock]
"Aha" thought Trav'nul, "Now here is an enterprising manner of collecting information on cargoes and ships. Perhaps I should have picked up a monkey myself. I may have to find the crew and ship of this clever, but naughty monkey" Trav'nul will continue to watch the monkey work and if there is an opportunity, while it is busy reading manifests will try to catch it or if no opportunity arises will wait and see to whom it goes when it is done. [/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The gnome sighes heavily, looking at the framework as if disappointed in the elf's responce after all of his effort.  "Fine, let us barter then.  What would you have to offer then my fine friend?"




"This blade is from one of the finest elven smiths, it's name is Talrah.  It was given to me upon my entrance into adulthood, it keeps a sharp edge and is finely balanced," a'Shelys says hefting the scabbard for his leaf-bladed longsword.  "If it does not interest you, I have little else of equivalent value, except perhaps a curative potion."


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

"Keep your eyes and ears open for anything good.  We're heading to Girlide after this, so preferably anything heading that way, even legit, would be a good idea.  And let's see if we can pawn off some of what we have here for a bit of coin.  Should be a buyer or two here."

Jonathon takes a mental stock of what he's got, as well as checks out the other ships docked as he pulls into the pier.  Once everything is settled, he assigns a guard of some of his more trusted sailors (Followers), and promises to make it worth their time later.  Then, he sets off to get the word of what's going on, and look for potential business opertunities.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Keep your eyes and ears open for anything good.  We're heading to Girlide after this, so preferably anything heading that way, even legit, would be a good idea.  And let's see if we can pawn off some of what we have here for a bit of coin.  Should be a buyer or two here."




"We can stay for the party, though, can't we, Captain?" Lukda asks.  She already has something pink and flouncy laid out on her bunk.

"I'll drop a few rumours in taverns that the _Sovereign_ has quit these waters for the next few months... it might make the odd captain here and there a little less cautious.  And see what else I can hear..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

"We can stay for a bit Ludka, but remember we're here on business, so don't get lost" he says with a chuckle.

"Good idea on starting the rumors.  We'll see where that leads."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 7, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> "Aha" thought Trav'nul, "Now here is an enterprising manner of collecting information on cargoes and ships. Perhaps I should have picked up a monkey myself. I may have to find the crew and ship of this clever, but naughty monkey" Trav'nul will continue to watch the monkey work and if there is an opportunity, while it is busy reading manifests will try to catch it or if no opportunity arises will wait and see to whom it goes when it is done. [/sblock]




The monkey seems quite adept at staying out of reach, forcing Trav'nul to watch its movements from afar.  After a few more minutes the animal leaps up onto a shelf and squeezes out the window and into the street.

With deft feet Trav'nul is forced to run to catch the little creature, leaving through the front door at a jog and gathering speed to take the corner of the building at a full run.  Before he could stop himself there was a collision.  Falling to the ground in a mess of arms and legs, Trav'nul finds himself tangled in the body of an old sea dog that was trying to control a monkey, until Trav'nul so rudely interuppted that is.

[sblock]OOC: Bart, meet Trav'nul.   [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 7, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "This blade is from one of the finest elven smiths, it's name is Talrah.  It was given to me upon my entrance into adulthood, it keeps a sharp edge and is finely balanced," a'Shelys says hefting the scabbard for his leaf-bladed longsword.  "If it does not interest you, I have little else of equivalent value, except perhaps a curative potion."




[sblock]Gnome Spell Penetration (DC 15) +19 - Success
Naeasha Will Save (DC 16) +15 - Failure
Caerios Will Save (DC 16) +13 - Failure
Detect Evil Spell Failure (30% chance) - 92% (Success)[/sblock]

Looking at the well crafted blade, the gnome puts a small monicle to his eye and begins to inspect the detail.  After a minute or so he sighes heavily, "This isn't a pawn shop good sir, but should you wish this blade back simply drop the money off to me in the next two days, otherwise I will sell it."

Stashing the blade behind the counter with care, the gnome shuffles back to the ball and touches the crystal lightly.  "Watch _carefully_, but not _closely_."  Before a'Shelys had the chance to ask what he meant, the ball begin to glow faintly.

The purple mists part slowly, showing an image of Naeasha and Caerios in each others arms smiling happily.  Holding Naeasha's hand is a small girl dressed in a beautiful silken floral dress, her long red locks tumbling down around her shoulders.

Caerios waves at something out of view, his arm moving up to betray a quick flash of mithril underneath the elegant clothes that he wears.  Naeasha does not wave, but simply stands and smiles, nodding at people and occassionally saying something to the small child.

The image wavers a little, the gnome's hands running over the crystal and muttering something.  Caerios' image begins to glow a little, a small crimson spot appearing over his heart for a moment.

Then the image wavers a little, fading back into the purple mist that it formed from.  The gnome looks up at a'Shelys, sweat pouring from his brow.  "I know not where your friends are, but it took great effort just to conjure an image for that long.  Your elven defensive magics are quite strong my friend."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "We can stay for a bit Ludka, but remember we're here on business, so don't get lost" he says with a chuckle.
> 
> "Good idea on starting the rumors.  We'll see where that leads."




OOC:
[sblock]Feel free to OOC your actions in the city and I'll get to them.   [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 7, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The monkey seems quite adept at staying out of reach, forcing Trav'nul to watch its movements from afar.  After a few more minutes the animal leaps up onto a shelf and squeezes out the window and into the street.
> 
> With deft feet Trav'nul is forced to run to catch the little creature, leaving through the front door at a jog and gathering speed to take the corner of the building at a full run.  Before he could stop himself there was a collision.  Falling to the ground in a mess of arms and legs, Trav'nul finds himself tangled in the body of an old sea dog that was trying to control a monkey, until Trav'nul so rudely interuppted that is.
> 
> [sblock]OOC: Bart, meet Trav'nul.   [/sblock]




As Trav'nul stands up he offers his hand to the old man to help him up. "Terribly sorry about that old fella. I was just so curiosu about your little friend here I just had to meet his owner. My name is Trav'nul. And after seeing what a, how do I put this, 'resourceful' monkey you have there and what the particular information it was after (and yes I did see what it was doing) I figured that I ought to meet the captain of a ship that employes such clever fellows in obtaining information on 'goods and services' in the area and to see if there was room for another crew man" so saying he reaches up, carefully to scratch the monkey behind his ears- if he'll let me.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 8, 2005)

Bart peers up at the uniformed Half-Orc, searching his memory for that particular uniform's associated particulars (Bardic Knowledge +11, Knowledge[History] +6).

Cautiously, he speaks up, "Why, you're a silver-tounged halfie were I ever t' meet one.  And a military man at that!"  He accepts Trav'nuls hand up, and groans as his bones creak a bit.  "Oh now, 'tis rough on an old salt like me, these days o' old age."

At the mention of the monkey, Bart gives out a little chuckle, "Ah, that be the fearsome Capt'n Smith.  He's wanted fer piracy in Plegis y'know.  Take care what ye accuse 'im of, e's killed at least one man jus' fer lookin' at 'im funny."  At this, Captain Smith gives the Half-Orc a murderous stare, which melts into a happy croon as he gets his ear scritched.

Smith jumps up on Barts shoulder as Bart dusts himself off and gathers up his things before strolling back down the docks.  "Ye say ye wants t' meet me Capt'n?  Well follow me and ye'll get the chance."  Squinting up at the Half-Orc as the walk along, Bart casually asks, "What be yer interest in a ship wot keeps informed?  If'n yer lookin' fer t' catch an' hang yerself a pirate, ye be comin' t' the wrong Captain."

Bart carefully watches the Half-Orcs body language and face as he responds, trying to figure out why a military man is interested in him and the crew.  (Sense Motive +1)


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 8, 2005)

a'Shelys staggered back away from the image, he had not expected Naeasha and Caerios to be together.  The image staggered him, his daughter with them, it made his face flush and his hands shake in rage.  "what was that red dot?" he asks, trying to maintain his composure.


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

[sblock=ooc]Diplomancy +18 and Bluff +12 to connect with potential buyers of his cargo from the waverunner, including potentialy the origional legitimate buyers.

Gather Information +11 on looking for hot rumors of interesting ships cargos, potential business deals, or any other wealth aquiring oppertunity.

Spot +5 to find someone interesting to make a Tumble +12 check with   (Ok, that's more of a joke, but he's not adverse to picking up a companion of the fairer sex)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 8, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Bart peers up at the uniformed Half-Orc, searching his memory for that particular uniform's associated particulars (Bardic Knowledge +11, Knowledge[History] +6).
> 
> Cautiously, he speaks up, "Why, you're a silver-tounged halfie were I ever t' meet one.  And a military man at that!"  He accepts Trav'nuls hand up, and groans as his bones creak a bit.  "Oh now, 'tis rough on an old salt like me, these days o' old age."
> 
> ...




Bart racks his brain and places the uniform as being similar to that of the Felengar navy, but it doesn't look quiet right, all the normal indications of rank are missing.

"Well Old Salty, I shall be sure to never cross the fearsome Captian Smith here then. But I assume that this is not the Captain of your vessel? But worry not my friend, I may be seeking pirates, but not to hang them. And though I wear the uniform of a naval officer, I am alas, nor longer employed in that line of work. I have found difficulty finding a suitable position for myself aboard merchant vessels, and am seeking a ship that finds creative ways of finding cargo. Much as your murderous friend here has done." The large half-orc adds with a wink. "What is the name of your vessel and Captain, if I may ask?"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 8, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> a'Shelys staggered back away from the image, he had not expected Naeasha and Caerios to be together.  The image staggered him, his daughter with them, it made his face flush and his hands shake in rage.  "what was that red dot?" he asks, trying to maintain his composure.




The gnome looks wearily at a'Shelys and sighs.  "Did I not tell you to look carefully?  You have just looked at a snapshot of somebody's life, about ten to twelve seconds I guess.  It's amazing how little you can learn in that time, how a false image can swiftly lead you to the wrong conclusion."

He stands up and stretches his bones, looking back at the crystal orb.  "As for the dot, it's a reflection of his soul.  There is something evil lurking within, growing slowly.  But again, that is not a...careful estimation of the situation."

"Son, look at me.  I don't know anything about you, this girl, her companion, anything really.  But I know one thing.  That man was protected by some heavy magic, he seems like someone not to mess with.  Ususally I refuse to scry important figures in kingdoms like that, so you are lucky that I kept the image for as long as I did."

"I can only offer you one more divination, but it is not a perfect science.  For 150 gold pieces I can cast a divination in the sands, see whether I can find you an answer to at least one question."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Diplomancy +18 and Bluff +12 to connect with potential buyers of his cargo from the waverunner, including potentialy the origional legitimate buyers.
> 
> Gather Information +11 on looking for hot rumors of interesting ships cargos, potential business deals, or any other wealth aquiring oppertunity.
> 
> Spot +5 to find someone interesting to make a Tumble +12 check with   (Ok, that's more of a joke, but he's not adverse to picking up a companion of the fairer sex)[/sblock]




[sblock]Gather Information check (DC 18) +19 - Success
Diplomacy check (DC 15) +36 - Success (+21% profit markup - Rogue's Gallery updated)
Bluff check (DC 13) +17 - Success
Spot check (DC 13) +20 - Success[/sblock]

Walking into a city alive with trade, corruption and wealth was like coming home to Swoops, at least _a _ home.  Within hours he had tracked down traders willing to buy the incidental trade items from his haul, and netting a pretty penny as well.  None of them seemed to dispute Swoop's claims of legitamacy over the goods of the Waverunner, and in fact that they arrived at all was enough to set their minds at ease.  Before the end of the day the coins would be safely on the _Moon Goddess_.

Next in line for Swoops was...was...what was it again?  His eyes drifted across the crowd to a large white marble building on the far side of the marketplace.  Her long blonde hair trailed across the soft pink robe she wore, as she turned to look at him her blue eyes seemed to soften, one of them winking slowly as she turned back, walking inside.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 8, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Next in line for Swoops was...was...what was it again?  His eyes drifted across the crowd to a large white marble building on the far side of the marketplace.  Her long blonde hair trailed across the soft pink robe she wore, as she turned to look at him her blue eyes seemed to soften, one of them winking slowly as she turned back, walking inside.




_OOC: No, no, Lukda's not wearing pink until the party tonight!  For tavern-hopping, she's in her usual shipboard canvas.   /OOC_

Lukda heads along the dockfront, stopping by a tavern or inn now and again for a drink and a chat.

She's never had the ease in social interaction of some of her fellow officers, but she can drink with the best of them.  Where the subject comes up, she asks what sort of activities are planned for the festival tonight; from time to time she drops the rumours she's heard about the Sovereign heading for different waters for the season (not mentioning the other half of the contest); and, of course, she keeps an ear out for interesting tidbits about rich hauls and successful vessels in the area.


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Gather Information check (DC 18) +19 - Success
> Diplomacy check (DC 15) +36 - Success (+21% profit markup - Rogue's Gallery updated)
> Bluff check (DC 13) +17 - Success
> Spot check (DC 13) +20 - Success[/sblock]
> ...



Intrigued, Swoops wanders over to the white marble building, hoping to catch yet another glimpse of the elusive beauty.  He'll attempt to perhaps get a name, or a notion of who she is as he approaches, perhaps asking an occasional bystander.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Intrigued, Swoops wanders over to the white marble building, hoping to catch yet another glimpse of the elusive beauty.  He'll attempt to perhaps get a name, or a notion of who she is as he approaches, perhaps asking an occasional bystander.




Walking across the street, Swoops winds his was through the crowd that mingles before the structure, walking up and in through the wide open doors so as not to lose sight of the beauty.  Through the hall within Swoops tries to catch the eye of any of the other people that gathered within, though all of the pink-robed wearing people chose to ignore Swoop's presence.

Not wanting to lose the girl, Swoops moves further and further down the hall, concerning himself little with the obvious snobbery of the people in this place.  In a small room at the back of the building, where the windows had been opened up to encompass nearly the whole wall, Swoops found the lady resting upon a divan of purple velvet, brushing her long hair and staring out into the stunning garden.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Swoops walks quietly up to the lady "M'lady, you lead a fine chase.  But a jewel such as you does not escape my eyes so easily.  Might you honor me with the knowledge of your name, and the chance to remain in your presance?"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 9, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> [Lukda heads along the dockfront, stopping by a tavern or inn now and again for a drink and a chat.
> 
> She's never had the ease in social interaction of some of her fellow officers, but she can drink with the best of them.  Where the subject comes up, she asks what sort of activities are planned for the festival tonight; from time to time she drops the rumours she's heard about the Sovereign heading for different waters for the season (not mentioning the other half of the contest); and, of course, she keeps an ear out for interesting tidbits about rich hauls and successful vessels in the area.




[sblock]Gather Information check (DC 5) +7 - Success
Gather Information check (Spread Rumours - DC 15) +9 - Failure[/sblock]

Lukda walked confidentally along the docks of the city, looking at the sights and sounds of the festival that was underway.  The music, the colours, there was so much to see!  One of the larger taverns nearby, The Monkey's Lunchbox, seemed to be filling up early in the day.  There was singing and dancing, people were drinking and...Lukda peered, what were they doing?  It took a moment longer, and a more concentrated stare, to realize that the 'tavern' was actually a brothel.  Liberal people here obviously...

Across the road the _actual _ tavern, the Seven Stars, was doing good business too.  The bartender, an elven man with peaked features and a pale complexion, smiled warmly at Lukda's approach.  None of the men at the bar stared, none of the women flinched in revulsion, it seemed that this city may be a little more cosmopolitan that the other's she'd visited in the past.

After a few drinks, plus an interjection involving a witty comment to get Lukda into a conversation at the bar, she had a good idea on what the events were for the day.  Seemed as though the festival went for three days, but the barflies only seemed to know what today's events were.  Scribbling them down on a piece of paper for her, the ladies and gents slapped Lukda on the back and smiled, egging her on in a friendly way to enter one of the competitions (and, if she won, to come back to buy everyone a drink).

Lukda's Note:
[sblock]_eVents for the daye:_
coppar cliffs (at the harbor) - deepe sea diving
uppa markets - artistic trials
the wailing squid - music and dancing compatitene
lowa marketts - cooking and clam-eating compatitene
thurd street and main - fashion show
the arena - Miss Loridunne compatitene (rnd 1)
brewer's row - beer tasting, compatitene, and dirnkg prizes[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Swoops walks quietly up to the lady "M'lady, you lead a fine chase.  But a jewel such as you does not escape my eyes so easily.  Might you honor me with the knowledge of your name, and the chance to remain in your presance?"




The beauty turns and looks at Swoops with a judgemental eye.  "Perhaps, perhaps.  First though, brave sailor, could you explain to me why you have wandered into the sacred sanctum of Matrice's virgins?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The beauty turns and looks at Swoops with a judgemental eye.  "Perhaps, perhaps.  First though, brave sailor, could you explain to me why you have wandered into the sacred sanctum of Matrice's virgins?"



A look of suprise and worry crosses Swoops face, and he does not hide his own disapointment at noticing this prediciment he now finds himself in. "Well, yours is beauty that draws one to remain oblivious to all else m'lady.  With your word, I shall leave and be haunted by the memory of your beauty, but I ask that you allow me to repent of my transgretion, and allow me to remain in your company for a bit longer."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> A look of suprise and worry crosses Swoops face, and he does not hide his own disapointment at noticing this prediciment he now finds himself in. "Well, yours is beauty that draws one to remain oblivious to all else m'lady.  With your word, I shall leave and be haunted by the memory of your beauty, but I ask that you allow me to repent of my transgretion, and allow me to remain in your company for a bit longer."




The lady laughes, throwing her head back with a devilish smile and looking at Swoops from the boots up.  She stands up and lounges against the marble pillar seperating the large open windows.

"Then if shall remain here I best know your name, for when the guards arrive to through you in jail they will need it to charge you of your crimes."


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The lady laughes, throwing her head back with a devilish smile and looking at Swoops from the boots up.  She stands up and lounges against the marble pillar seperating the large open windows.
> 
> "Then if shall remain here I best know your name, for when the guards arrive to through you in jail they will need it to charge you of your crimes."



"Well, I will graciously leave if you wish to get the guards involved, but I shall bear you no harm."   Swoops does a flourshing bow while saying "How rude of me to not introduce myself.  I am Johnathon m'lady, and I am wholey at your service.  May you at least give me the pleasure of knowing your name before you try to have me arrested?"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, I will graciously leave if you wish to get the guards involved, but I shall bear you no harm."   Swoops does a flourshing bow while saying "How rude of me to not introduce myself.  I am Johnathon m'lady, and I am wholey at your service.  May you at least give me the pleasure of knowing your name before you try to have me arrested?"




"Well then, Johnathon.  I am Cassandra, Second Sister of the Order of Matrice."  Cassandra saunters across to Swoops, her eyes dancing across his body as she circles him.  "But I think that I can forgive a man brave enough to walk into the heart of danger just to talk to me, tell me a little about yourself Mr Johnathon."


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"Cassandra, what a lovely name.  Tis a pleasure to meet you m'lady." Swoops takes her hand, if allowed, and bows down ever so gentilely to give it a chaste kiss on the back.

"Myself?  I am but a simple ship's captain.  Braving the high seas, hoping to make a name for myself, and keep as right of the law as one can in such a dirty business."

"Now, forgive me m'lady if I show my ignorance, but I know nothing of the Order of Matrice.  Mayhaps you would tell me what the order is, and what brings a magificent woman such as youself to serve the order?"

[sblock=OOC]He's trying to be so suave it's almost making me sick   [/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 10, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "But I think that I can forgive a man brave enough to walk into the heart of danger just to talk to me..."




[Ackbar]It's a trap![/Ackbar]


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 11, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> ""What is the name of your vessel and Captain, if I may ask?"




Bart looks the Half Orc up and down again, then decides to take the risk.  _After all,_ he thinks to himself, _if 'e stirs up trouble 'e'll be explorin' the harbor floor._

"We'll now lad, tellin' ye that without you knowin' me name would be rude."  He sticks out his hand and says, "Bartholomew Jenkins, at yer service."  After shaking (or not shaking) hands, Bart continues, "Oi serve under Cap'n Jonathan Swoops aboard the Moon Goddess.  That fine ship roight over there."  Bart points out the Moon Goddess as they approach it.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 11, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Bart looks the Half Orc up and down again, then decides to take the risk.  _After all,_ he thinks to himself, _if 'e stirs up trouble 'e'll be explorin' the harbor floor._
> 
> "We'll now lad, tellin' ye that without you knowin' me name would be rude."  He sticks out his hand and says, "Bartholomew Jenkins, at yer service."  After shaking (or not shaking) hands, Bart continues, "Oi serve under Cap'n Jonathan Swoops aboard the Moon Goddess.  That fine ship roight over there."  Bart points out the Moon Goddess as they approach it.




"A pleasure Bartholomew" says Trav'nul shaking the old salt's hand with one of his meat-hook like hands. "Well, that is a mighty fine looking ship at anchor there. Your Captain Swoops must be quiet successful to have such a fine ship" 

OOC:[sblock] Would Trav'nul have heard of Captain Swoops or the Moon Goddess?[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Cassandra, what a lovely name.  Tis a pleasure to meet you m'lady." Swoops takes her hand, if allowed, and bows down ever so gentilely to give it a chaste kiss on the back.
> 
> "Myself?  I am but a simple ship's captain.  Braving the high seas, hoping to make a name for myself, and keep as right of the law as one can in such a dirty business."
> 
> ...




Cassandra smiles, creating a wave of ivory that would melt the hearts of an armada of vessels.  "Well Mr Johnathon, the Order of Matrice serves to bring love into the world.  We serve the nations in creating joyous festivals so that everyone can enjoy themselves.  We also seek things of beauty so that we can share them with others, such a thing as beauty cannot be kept to oneself after all..."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 11, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "A pleasure Bartholomew" says Trav'nul shaking the old salt's hand with one of his meat-hook like hands. "Well, that is a mighty fine looking ship at anchor there. Your Captain Swoops must be quiet successful to have such a fine ship"
> 
> OOC:[sblock] Would Trav'nul have heard of Captain Swoops or the Moon Goddess?[/sblock]




OOC:
[sblock]Yes.  If you lived your life land-locked you'd probably have heard stories...[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Cassandra smiles, creating a wave of ivory that would melt the hearts of an armada of vessels.  "Well Mr Johnathon, the Order of Matrice serves to bring love into the world.  We serve the nations in creating joyous festivals so that everyone can enjoy themselves.  We also seek things of beauty so that we can share them with others, such a thing as beauty cannot be kept to oneself after all..."



"Of course not, for beauty is a power unto itself.  Beauty has launched vessels, caused and ended wars, inspired artists, architechs, and wizards alike to create great works.  You, Lady Cassandra, could halt the mightiest of armada's with but a single smile.  I feel blessed right now to be even speaking to a woman such as yourself.  But I see more than just a pretty face behind those two saphires you call eyes m'lady."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Of course not, for beauty is a power unto itself.  Beauty has launched vessels, caused and ended wars, inspired artists, architechs, and wizards alike to create great works.  You, Lady Cassandra, could halt the mightiest of armada's with but a single smile.  I feel blessed right now to be even speaking to a woman such as yourself.  But I see more than just a pretty face behind those two saphires you call eyes m'lady."




There is a thumping noise behind Swoops as a door slams shut.  Cassandra looks over his shoulder and smiles.  "Good morning Gentlemen, can I help you with anything?"

Four large men dressed in half-plate armour stomp into the chamber, staring at Swoops with a careful eye.  "Ma'am, this man is forbidden in these chambers, we are hear to take him away."

Cassandra glides across to the guards, pouring on the charm.  "But boys, he is only breaking the law if he enters this place unbidden, he is a messenger from a ship that has recently docked, giving me news on the Celebration of Teardy.  Thank you for a good job, but you are not needed here."

The guards stare at Swoops a little longer before marching out again, leaving the Captain and the Priestess alone again.

"Well, that was exciting."  Cassandra smiles.  "What's next?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> There is a thumping noise behind Swoops as a door slams shut.  Cassandra looks over his shoulder and smiles.  "Good morning Gentlemen, can I help you with anything?"
> 
> Four large men dressed in half-plate armour stomp into the chamber, staring at Swoops with a careful eye.  "Ma'am, this man is forbidden in these chambers, we are hear to take him away."
> 
> ...



"Well, it appears I am now in your debt m'lady.  What would you wish of me to do to show my gratitude?"  Swoops asks/offers with a simple, sincere smile.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 13, 2005)

"So that's the famous Moon Goddess eh? Well it would be quiet a pleasure to serve under a captain the likes of Swoops." As Bart and Trav'nul approach the end of the dock and the long boats, Trav'nul stops. "I will wait here for you to let Captain Swoops know I wish to speak with him. It isn't proper to board a ship without the Captain's permission"


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

OOC: Pheonix, you need me to do something with Fenris?  Or we need to wait till I'm done with my thing?


----------



## Fenris (Oct 13, 2005)

OOC: Bront, you go make your goo-goo eyes all you want, I'll be here when (and if) you get back


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, it appears I am now in your debt m'lady.  What would you wish of me to do to show my gratitude?"  Swoops asks/offers with a simple, sincere smile.




"Well then, perhaps you could take time out of your busy message-delivering schedule to take me into the city then."

OOC:
[sblock]Feel free to simply post your afternoon with Cassandra freestyle...style...

I'm sure Fenris can take care of himself   [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Well then, perhaps you could take time out of your busy message-delivering schedule to take me into the city then."
> 
> OOC:
> [sblock]Feel free to simply post your afternoon with Cassandra freestyle...style...
> ...



"Well, fair lady, that I can do."  He offers her his arm, and escorts her out onto the street.  At the first oppertunity, Jonathon finds a nice corsage that matches her eyes and hair, and purchases, pinning it on her if she lets him.  He takes the time to find a nice walk overlooking the sea, where he talks about the wonders of sailing the world, the exploration, the adventure, the lonelyness.  

He smiles as he leans against the rail, holding her hand, and watching the sun begin to set over the sea.  "M'lady, I'm sure I've bored you enough talking about the sea.  Perhaps you could tell me a little of yourself?  What brings one such as yourself to dedicate her life to a god?"


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 17, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "I will wait here for you to let Captain Swoops know I wish to speak with him. It isn't proper to board a ship without the Captain's permission"




"Why shore'n it ain't.  Oi think these ol' bones need a bit o' a rest, so oi'll jus' wait 'ere with ye."  Bart says as he takes a seat on a barrel.  He takes out a pipe and some tobacco and lights up.  He gives Captain Smith a cracker, and takes a long draw on his pipe, blowing it out slowly.  "Mind if I smoke?", he chuckles, then gets a thoughtful look on his face.  "Now, laddie, tell ol' Bart jus' wot brings ye to th' port o' this fair city.  Why are ye not a military man anymore?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 17, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> "Why shore'n it ain't.  Oi think these ol' bones need a bit o' a rest, so oi'll jus' wait 'ere with ye."  Bart says as he takes a seat on a barrel.  He takes out a pipe and some tobacco and lights up.  He gives Captain Smith a cracker, and takes a long draw on his pipe, blowing it out slowly.  "Mind if I smoke?", he chuckles, then gets a thoughtful look on his face.  "Now, laddie, tell ol' Bart jus' wot brings ye to th' port o' this fair city.  Why are ye not a military man anymore?"




"I'm sorry Bartholomew, I thought Captain Swoops was aboard the ship now. We could have gone to a pub to wait. But seeing as your comfortable and have your pipe going we can wait here. So you wish to know my little story huh? Well you must have a keen intrest in stories for mine isn't much of a tale." As Bart relaxes and smokes, Trav'nul stands, staring out into the sunset. "I grew up much as most of my kind do, as a savage wandering the wilderness. But I was captured while raiding one day and was sentanced to be a slave rower aboard a Felengarian military ship. One day we took on a pirate ship a bit too big for us, the pirates freed the slaves to incite a mutiny and gain the advantage. Well I had developed a sense of loyalty over the many years I had spent on that ship so I fought against the pirates and saved the captain's life and the ship as well. The captian was grateful and commuted my sentance and made me a Marine on the ship. I was born for the life. I was one of the best marines in the entire navy. But when my captain retired, well the old attitudes came out and no one wanted a "halfie" as you called me aboard their vessel. So here I am looking for an open-minded captain and an accepting crew who wouldn't mind having the best marine and boarder in the entire Felengarian navy, serve with them."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "So here I am looking for an open-minded captain and an accepting crew who wouldn't mind having the best marine and boarder in the entire Felengarian navy, serve with them."




As Trav'nul finishes his tale, two dock workers who had been standing not too close by, wander across to look at him and Bart.  "Excuse me sirs, I wus wundering, my friend 'ere says that one of yoo twos is Captain Smiff, izzat right?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> As Trav'nul finishes his tale, two dock workers who had been standing not too close by, wander across to look at him and Bart.  "Excuse me sirs, I wus wundering, my friend 'ere says that one of yoo twos is Captain Smiff, izzat right?"




"And what business might you have with Captain Smith my friends?"  replies Trav'nul


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The gnome looks wearily at a'Shelys and sighs.  "Did I not tell you to look carefully?  You have just looked at a snapshot of somebody's life, about ten to twelve seconds I guess.  It's amazing how little you can learn in that time, how a false image can swiftly lead you to the wrong conclusion."
> 
> He stands up and stretches his bones, looking back at the crystal orb.  "As for the dot, it's a reflection of his soul.  There is something evil lurking within, growing slowly.  But again, that is not a...careful estimation of the situation."
> 
> ...





"The child is that of the lady and myself, and the man is raising her to hate me.  Apparently slandering me, after I left to put an end to a situation which would only end badly.  It seems that he wants no more but to continue that confrontation when I cannot respond adequately."  a'Shelys' words seem heated at first, but calms slowly as he turns inward in a manner only an elf could muster.  "I do not know full well a good question to ask, and as all seers questions asked in the sand, the answers are as easily understood as the rolling dunes of the desert."

He pauses, "I shall see about returning with a proper fee of gold for you within the next day.  Perhaps then I shall have a question at the ready for the sands to answer."  a'Shelys moves to depart, as he nears the door, "thank you, your words are wise."

With that, a'Shelys returns to the ship to consult with Swoops about acquiring some of his pay in advance, as well as to inquire as to the use of the various magical items acquired earlier, and should any suit him.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> As Trav'nul finishes his tale, two dock workers who had been standing not too close by, wander across to look at him and Bart.  "Excuse me sirs, I wus wundering, my friend 'ere says that one of yoo twos is Captain Smiff, izzat right?"




Bart chuckles and says, "Actually lad, Cap'n Smith is one o' the _three_ of us."  Recovering a bit he points to Captain Smith and says, "Have ye ne'er heard the tale o' how ol' Cap'n Smith got hisself cursed by the Sea Hag o' Gravediggers Cove?  'Tis a terrible tale indeed."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 20, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Bart chuckles and says, "Actually lad, Cap'n Smith is one o' the _three_ of us."  Recovering a bit he points to Captain Smith and says, "Have ye ne'er heard the tale o' how ol' Cap'n Smith got hisself cursed by the Sea Hag o' Gravediggers Cove?  'Tis a terrible tale indeed."




"No, I haven't heard it" says Trav'nul playing along "Tell me the tale!"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "And what business might you have with Captain Smith my friends?"  replies Trav'nul




"We jus' be lookin' fer him, dat's all."

At Bart's gesture towards the monkey, and his building into the story, the two workers nod a little, awaiting the story that was to be unfolding before them...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, fair lady, that I can do."  He offers her his arm, and escorts her out onto the street.  At the first oppertunity, Jonathon finds a nice corsage that matches her eyes and hair, and purchases, pinning it on her if she lets him.  He takes the time to find a nice walk overlooking the sea, where he talks about the wonders of sailing the world, the exploration, the adventure, the lonelyness.
> 
> He smiles as he leans against the rail, holding her hand, and watching the sun begin to set over the sea.  "M'lady, I'm sure I've bored you enough talking about the sea.  Perhaps you could tell me a little of yourself?  What brings one such as yourself to dedicate her life to a god?"




The priestess smiles, and somewhere in the world Swoop can hear the hearts of millions of men breaking at the though of this beauty with him.  "Everyone has a calling in life Captain, yours is a life of adventure and excitment, mine is one of ritual and sacrifice.  I know that my lot in life is to bring pleasure to others, to make sure the world is a happy place, but sometimes I wish that others would perhaps come to pamper me the way that I do for them.  There are so many cities that have seen the work that I weave, though few of them know the face behind it."  At that she sighs.


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The priestess smiles, and somewhere in the world Swoop can hear the hearts of millions of men breaking at the though of this beauty with him.  "Everyone has a calling in life Captain, yours is a life of adventure and excitment, mine is one of ritual and sacrifice.  I know that my lot in life is to bring pleasure to others, to make sure the world is a happy place, but sometimes I wish that others would perhaps come to pamper me the way that I do for them.  There are so many cities that have seen the work that I weave, though few of them know the face behind it."  At that she sighs.



"Well, I'm sure I can take some time to show such a wonderful woman that her work is definately appreciated, and show you a pleasurable time, if you're willing.  What would your hearts desire be tonight m'lady?"


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 25, 2005)

[sblock]Bluff +15
Diplomacy +6
Sense Motive +1[/sblock]

"Lessee now." Bart settles comfortably and takes another puff from his pipe.  "Back in those days, Cap'n Smith were a dreadful terror on th' seas.  He an' th' devlish crew o' his ship, th' _Blood Money_, raided th' coastline up an' down Scadria.  They were a bloodthirsty lot, they were.  They'd plunder an' kill with nary a thought fer mercy.  Why, I even hear tell they took a missionary vessel headed fer Tersenne.  It were loaded down with money that were goin' to be used to build an orphanage.  But that's a tale fer a different tellin'."

"Ye see, part o' th' secret o' Cap'n Smith's success were that when th' navy came a-callin' round those waters, th' _Blood Money_ were nowheres to be found.  Th' navy could ne'er find where she berth'd.  They'd search fer a time, an' when they was gone, th' _Blood Money_ would start up again.  It puzzled th' brains o' th' navy folk.  They couldn' understand how Cap'n Smith could keep hidden from 'em."  Bart leans in conspiritorialy, "An' th' secret were this: th' _Blood Money_ weren't on th' waters when th' navy came lookin', she were 5 leagues inland."  Bart leans back and takes a draw on his pipe.  He exhales a couple of smoke rings, and clears his throat.

"In his early piratin' days, Cap'n Smith had met up with a powerful sea hag witch, an' struck a bargin' with her.  If'n she'd use her magics to aid him an' his ship, he'd cut her in fer a share o' th' spoils.  Thanks to th' witch's magics, th' _Blood Money_ were th' fastest ship on th' water.  An' when th' ship needed a berthin' place to lay low, magics let her sail o'er th' land an' berth in a small inland lake.  Cap'n Smith jokingly called it 'Gravediggers Cove'.  Fer a time, this arrangement worked like a dream.  An' then, greed o'ercame sense."

"Smith an' his crew had their biggest haul after hittin' a Verentian treasure ship bound fer Ascalis.  In fact, there were so much booty that they could all retire in style, as long as they didn't give th' witch her cut.  So they didn't return to her.  O'er th' next couple o' years, all sorts o' bad luck fell on th' crew.  Some lost their lives, others just lost their money.  Th' time soon came when they had to take up th' piratin' lifestyle again.  But th' bad luck followed 'em even there.  Every target were either a disguised navy ship, or transportin' low-value cargo.  After about two months, th' navy put out another search, an' Cap'n Smith made a run fer th' part o' th' coastline where they used to sail into th' air with th' help o' th' witch.  He stood up on th' bow o' his ship an' shouted out to th' witch, hopin' she'd be there.  Shore 'nuff, she was.  She shouted back an' told Smith that he were a fool fer crossin' her, an' she'd laid a curse upon him an' his crew that would end in their deaths.  As you can well imagine, this made th' crew powerful scared, an' they urged Smith to promise her wotever she wanted if she'd remove th' curse an' help 'em escape from th' navy.  Th' witch bargained herself a mighty high price, an' she took 'em to safety inland."

"They waited out fer a month, an' soon were ready to be back to pillagin'.  Afore they left, th' witch hopped aboard, an' told Smith that she were stayin' on to make sure she weren't cheated again.  Smith had no arguin' room, so he agreed.  Three days out, they found themselves a couple o' fat merchant ships headed fer roight here in Loridunne.  Th' _Blood Money_ came up fast on 'em, an' caught 'em by surprise.  Th' crew boarded th' merchants only to find that they were disguised navy ships!  Th' fightin' were intense, an' soon th' decks o' all three ships were slippery with blood.  Though it made her mighty tired, Smith an' his crew won th' day thanks to th' witch's magic.  As th' crew finished loadin' th' last o' th' loot from th' two navy ships, th' witch confronted Smith an' told him that she'd be takin' th' whole haul, in payment fer wot she missed out on when he cheated her.  Smith refused o' course, an' soon th' two o' 'em moved from arguin' to blows.  Because she'd used up most o' her magic in th' battle, this fight went badly fer th' witch.  Smith knocked her to th' deck, an' told her he'd only spare her life if she'd swear not to curse or harm him an' his crew.  She batted his cutlass away an' started to spit out a vile curse.  She got most o' it out afore Smith stuck her through th' throat, but th' damage were already done.  She'd cursed his ship an' crew to ne'er sail above th' water again.  As fer Smith himself, she only got part o' th' curse out afore he killed her.  She'd cursed him to see th' world through a monkey's eyes.  Smith yanked his blade out o' th' witch as th' _Blood Money_ began to sink 'neath th' waves.  Th' screamin' o' his crew filled his ears as he grabbed fer a boardin' rope an' got hisself o'er to one o' th' derelict navy ships."

Bart finishes up his pipe and taps out the ash.  "Where Cap'n Smith went from there is another tale, as the curse were slow to take effect.  But I hear tell that th' _Blood Money_ still sails 'neath th' waters 'tween the mainland and Loria, crewed by drowned men an' captained by throat-cut witch.  They say ye can hear her moanin' 'neath th' silvery waters o' a full moon fer her lost fortune which still sits at Gravedigger's Cove."

Bart stands up with a groan and says, "These old bones'r cryin' out fer a drink.  How 'bouts ye fellers take me to a good tavern an' buy th' first round?  Ye do that, an' I'll buy th' second.  Once we wet our toungues, ye can tell me th' story o' why ye be lookin' fer Cap'n Smith."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2005)

OOC:[sblock] Bravo, well done! [/sblock]

Trav'nul had been listening intently to the tale. And gives a hearty chuckle at the end. "A fitting end for a cut-throat, throat cut witch eh Bartholmew? A magnificent tale!" And Trav'nul reaches out to scratch Captain Smiths ears."I had no idea you were such a naughtly little monkey, Captain Smith. Perhaps you can name your next ship the _Blood Monkey_!" And Trav'nul laughs heartily. "Well you head out Bart, I will stay here to await the _other_ captain."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, I'm sure I can take some time to show such a wonderful woman that her work is definately appreciated, and show you a pleasurable time, if you're willing.  What would your hearts desire be tonight m'lady?"




"Well I must return to my clergy tonight sweet Swoops, but if you should wish to visit me again, I would like it dearly.  To show yourself within the walls of my cloister, simply bring me a yellow lotus flower, displayed openly of course, then I shall know your intent."

She winks at the Captain and turns, sauntering away back into the city with her hips swaying seductively.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 25, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC:[sblock] Bravo, well done! [/sblock]
> 
> Trav'nul had been listening intently to the tale. And gives a hearty chuckle at the end. "A fitting end for a cut-throat, throat cut witch eh Bartholmew? A magnificent tale!" And Trav'nul reaches out to scratch Captain Smiths ears."I had no idea you were such a naughtly little monkey, Captain Smith. Perhaps you can name your next ship the _Blood Monkey_!" And Trav'nul laughs heartily. "Well you head out Bart, I will stay here to await the _other_ captain."




[sblock]OOC: BS you say???[/sblock]

The two dockworkers stood enraptured by the bard's tale drinking in every word until it was done.  Once Trav'nul had spoken though, the two men stepped forward.

"I find it strange that a Bard would know that story, especially with no survivors but Captain Smith to tell the tale."

Their faces shimmered a little, then the flesh bubbled as if it were stew in a pot.

"Of course we know the story all too well, Captain..."

Within moments the clothes on their backs became drenched with the sea water that exuded from within their bodies, their limbed swelled as if they had spent months at the bottom of the sea, their eyes fell back in their sockets, and their undead visage brought to the fore.

"'twas Captain Smith that cursed us, and it be with his blood that the curse be broken!"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2005)

"Great Mother of the Sea! 'tis true" the alarmed half-orc shouts. Trav'nul draws his axe and steps forward to deal with these cursed denizens of the deep who can change shape. "By all the demons of the deep man" the half-orc shouts to Bart "I thought you were spinning a yarn! Unless you have some great attachment to that monkey, I say hand it over! But if'n you won't then stand behind me and hope no more o' Captain Smith's old friends show up out of the briney blue, I'm gonna show these swabs what a marine can do" And Trav'nul is muttering about sunken ships and lost legends and the mysteries of the sea as he hefts his axe to defend Bart and the suddenly much more interesting Captain Smith.

Phoenix:
[sblock] I love it when you're evil   [/sblock]


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 25, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The two dockworkers stood enraptured by the bard's tale drinking in every word until it was done.  Once Trav'nul had spoken though, the two men stepped forward.
> 
> "I find it strange that a Bard would know that story, especially with no survivors but Captain Smith to tell the tale."




Bart chuckles, knowing that his story was a little too flimsy and easy to see through.



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Their faces shimmered a little, then the flesh bubbled as if it were stew in a pot.
> 
> "Of course we know the story all too well, Captain..."




The grin on Bart's face freezes and his eyes bulge wide with shock.



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Within moments the clothes on their backs became drenched with the sea water that exuded from within their bodies, their limbed swelled as if they had spent months at the bottom of the sea, their eyes fell back in their sockets, and their undead visage brought to the fore.
> 
> "'twas Captain Smith that cursed us, and it be with his blood that the curse be broken!"




Bart's expression changes from shock to abject horror as he launches himself to his feet, stepping back to the edge of the dock and behind Trav'Nul.  He holds out a hand as if to ward them off while he yanks his cutlass free of it's scabbard.

"Back ye cursed sharkbait!  Ye can't be real!"  Bart howls with a hint of madness in his voice.  "Ahoy to th' _Moon Goddess_!  Help!  Ye can't be real!"  He lets out a panicked squeak to Captain Smith in a strange imitation of the monkey's normal chatter - [sblock]_Find Captain Swoops!  Bring help!_[/sblock]

All the while he points the tip of his cutlass at the two things before him.  "Back I say, back to th' depths with ye!"

OOC for everyone:[sblock]Impromptu poll:
Bart is:
A) Going insane, and bringing anyone nearby with him.
B) Able to alter the very fabric of reality with his stories.
C) Well and truly "boned".[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Well I must return to my clergy tonight sweet Swoops, but if you should wish to visit me again, I would like it dearly.  To show yourself within the walls of my cloister, simply bring me a yellow lotus flower, displayed openly of course, then I shall know your intent."
> 
> She winks at the Captain and turns, sauntering away back into the city with her hips swaying seductively.



"We shall see each other again Fair Lady," Swoops says with smile and a wave.

With that settled, the Captain sets about gathering information, of potential jobs, boats with potential hauls, The Order of Matrice, Second Sister Cassandra, any hidden meaning to a yellow lotus flower, and the general happenings for the evening.  He'll pick up a lotus flower if he can, baring him hearing any odd or hidden meanings.

OOC: I intentionaly didn't mention Swoops, just Johnathon.  Did she actualy say that, or is that a GM slip up?

OOC2: Gather Information +11


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "We shall see each other again Fair Lady," Swoops says with smile and a wave.
> 
> With that settled, the Captain sets about gathering information, of potential jobs, boats with potential hauls, The Order of Matrice, Second Sister Cassandra, any hidden meaning to a yellow lotus flower, and the general happenings for the evening.  He'll pick up a lotus flower if he can, baring him hearing any odd or hidden meanings.
> 
> ...




[sblock]OOC1: Figure that one out yerself cobber    (as if the GM would slip like that)
OOC2: Gather Information check (DC 15) +20 - Success[/sblock]

Wandering back to the ship the mention of Swoop's name still haunts the Captain for some reason...did he mention it to her by mistake?  Dropping into a few taverns, merchant houses and markets on the way back, little information is available before the arrival of an old friend.
The old friend aside, it seems that the availablilty of a Yellow Lotus is the sole domain of the Sisterhood for some reason, the flower is not sold anywhere on the island.

But before Swoops could enquire anymore, an old friend ran from a crowd, leaping upon the captain and gibbering madly, then again Captain Smith never could really communicate that well.  He was excited about something, pulling at Swoop's shirt to get him to follow for some reason...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 26, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> "Back ye cursed sharkbait!  Ye can't be real!"  Bart howls with a hint of madness in his voice.  "Ahoy to th' _Moon Goddess_!  Help!  Ye can't be real!"  He lets out a panicked squeak to Captain Smith in a strange imitation of the monkey's normal chatter - [sblock]_Find Captain Swoops!  Bring help!_[/sblock]
> 
> All the while he points the tip of his cutlass at the two things before him.  "Back I say, back to th' depths with ye!"
> 
> ...




[sblock]OOC Poll: C, A, two pints of B
Initiative Round:
Undead Sailors - 20
Bart - 15
Trav'nul - 9[/sblock]

Though Bart and Trav'nul expected a swift attack from the undead creatures that had revealed themselves, the creatures simply took a step back, breathed in deeply, and exhaled a terrible black cloud that began to cover the area swiftly.  Uneffected by the wind that came in off the ocean, the cloud expanded its inky blackness so that all in the area were plunged into darkness.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 26, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Lukda's Note:
> _eVents for the daye:_
> coppar cliffs (at the harbor) - deepe sea diving
> uppa markets - artistic trials
> ...




While Lukda is briefly tempted to enter the 'deepe sea diving', with all the advantages at her disposal, she concludes that in all likelihood there are prohibitions against the use of magic to improve one's chances.

Her regret is brief, however, as two more words blaze in her eyes from the page.

_Fashion show_.

Not just an excuse to dress up in her fanciest, flounciest, fluffiest dresses, but a chance to win a prize for them in front of hundreds of people!

With a distinct skip in her step, Lukda bids her new friends a fond farewell and sets off back along the dockside to where the ship is berthed, mentally cataloguing the contents of her seachest.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 26, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Though Bart and Trav'nul expected a swift attack from the undead creatures that had revealed themselves, the creatures simply took a step back, breathed in deeply, and exhaled a terrible black cloud that began to cover the area swiftly.  Uneffected by the wind that came in off the ocean, the cloud expanded its inky blackness so that all in the area were plunged into darkness.




With little thought in his mind but to escape, Bart tries to make sure that the dead won't be following him.  He hurls a piece of porkfat from his spell component pouch at where he remembers the dead being and stammers out the arcane words of a _Grease_ spell.

[sblock]I'm assuming that the two undead sailors were standing next to each other, so I'm Casting Grease on a 10' square that would encompass the area where both are standing, but leave Trav'nul and Bart untouched.

DC 15 Reflex save

Bart will also assign his dodge to "the one on the left".[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 27, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> With little thought in his mind but to escape, Bart tries to make sure that the dead won't be following him.  He hurls a piece of porkfat from his spell component pouch at where he remembers the dead being and stammers out the arcane words of a _Grease_ spell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 27, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> While Lukda is briefly tempted to enter the 'deepe sea diving', with all the advantages at her disposal, she concludes that in all likelihood there are prohibitions against the use of magic to improve one's chances.
> 
> Her regret is brief, however, as two more words blaze in her eyes from the page.
> 
> ...




With the day still young for the lovely Lukda, it seems to take her very little time at all to skip back to the _Moon Goddess_.  Several crewmen are still on board, guarding the ship's haul, but Swoops and many of the others are still nowhere to be seen.  With the afternoon ahead of her, and a trunk load of clothes to choose from, the challenge that loomed before Lukda seemed larger than any 1,000,000gp wager...


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]OOC1: Figure that one out yerself cobber    (as if the GM would slip like that)
> OOC2: Gather Information check (DC 15) +20 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> Wandering back to the ship the mention of Swoop's name still haunts the Captain for some reason...did he mention it to her by mistake?  Dropping into a few taverns, merchant houses and markets on the way back, little information is available before the arrival of an old friend.
> ...



"Good to see you Captain, I'm coming."  He says as he follows the irate monkey.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 27, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fenris (Oct 28, 2005)

Trav'nul sits up with a groan. "Good jump" he thought, "but I need to work on my landings. OK easy now" and Trav'nul slowly and carefully stands up. "Alright, now to find those lubbers" and he starts to wind up but then Bart pops into his mind. "Hmmm what if Bart managed to get in front of those sea-demons? Nah there was still a good bit of plank between them"

So Trav'nul advances slowly, trying to maintain his footing on the slippery dock, swinging his axe back and forth in a wide, flat arc, almost like a lumberjack. But he was looking for something other than trees to fell. To get his bearings he calls out to Bart "Bart, you still doing OK?" half to ensure the bard is OK and partly to help gain his bearings.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 28, 2005)

Seeing the half-orc wind up for a leap, Bart shouts out too late, "No! Wait!"  He winces as he hears Trav'nul slip and fall with a crash in the cloud.  "Trav'nul, lad, are ye allroight?"  Bart says as he hesitantly inches towards the cloud of darkness, sword at the ready.  Hearing Trav'nul shout out, Bart says, "O'er here lad!"  Reaching a point where he thought one of the creatures was at, he strikes out, hoping to impale it.

[sblock]Bart will move up in front of where he last remembers one of the undead being, and then attack.

Cold Iron Shortsword, +9 to hit, 1d6 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 28, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Seeing the half-orc wind up for a leap, Bart shouts out too late, "No! Wait!"  He winces as he hears Trav'nul slip and fall with a crash in the cloud.  "Trav'nul, lad, are ye allroight?"  Bart says as he hesitantly inches towards the cloud of darkness, sword at the ready.  Hearing Trav'nul shout out, Bart says, "O'er here lad!"  Reaching a point where he thought one of the creatures was at, he strikes out, hoping to impale it.
> 
> [sblock]Bart will move up in front of where he last remembers one of the undead being, and then attack.
> 
> Cold Iron Shortsword, +9 to hit, 1d6 damage.[/sblock]




[sblock]Bart Balance check (DC 10) +11 - Success
Bart attack roll (Undead - AC hidden) +22 - Hit
Concealment miss chance (50%) +87% - Failure
Bart damage roll - 5pts
Trav'nul Balance check (DC 10) +14 - Success
Trav'nul attack roll (Undead - AC hidden) +22 - Hit
Concealment miss chance (50%) +96% - Failure
Trav'nul damage roll - 12pts
Undead Sailor attack rolls (Bart and Trav'nul AC 20-22) +26/+28 - Hit/Hit
Undead Sailor damage rolls (Bart) - 12pts (Trav'nul) - 5pts
Bart Intelligence check (DC 7) +4 - Failure
Trav'nul Intelligence check (DC 7) +6 - Failure[/sblock]

The two men wade into the frey, their weapons slashing and hacking, intent on disposing of the undead menace that threatens them.  In the darkness the sailors blades swing true, biting into the flesh of the creatures with ease, allowing them to hear the satifying grunts of pain from them as their blades hit home, but not without cost.  In the darkness the creature's weapons also flash back, slicing across their bodies and returning the pain caused.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 31, 2005)

Bart tries to weave a song, but it only comes out as a frightened croak.  Instead, he lashes out again with two quick thrusts to what he thinks is the midsection of one of the soldiers.

[sblock]Cold Iron Shortsword +9/+4[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 31, 2005)

Trav'nul growls a gutteral curse in Orkish. 'This is getting me nowhere' he thinks. 'If even my eyes can't pierce this foul fog, how can I fight?' With a sudden epiphany, the big half-orc replaces the axe on his back, cracks his knuckles and wades intot he fray with bare hands looking to find a body.

Phoenix:
[sblock] Trav'nul will try to find a body, and then grapple, Improved Grapple no AOO, +4 to grapple rolls, of course I am blind though. If he does grapple he will attempt to drag whomever it is back out onto the docks where he can see before destroying them. [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 1, 2005)

[sblock]Bart Balance check (DC 10) +9 - Failure
Bart attack roll (Undead - AC hidden) +16 - Critical Threat
Bart Critical Threat Confirmation (AC hidden) +10 - Miss
Concealment miss chance (50%) +60% - Failure
Bart damage roll - 6pts (11pts total)
Trav'nul Balance check (DC 10) +25 - Success
Trav'nul attack roll (Undead - AC hidden) +27 - Hit
Concealment miss chance (50%) +72% - Failure
Trav'nul grapple check (DC 14) +22 - Success
Undead Sailor attack rolls (Bart and Trav'nul AC 20-22) +26/+28 - Hit/Hit
Undead Sailor damage rolls (Bart) - 0pts (Trav'nul) - 6pts
Bart Intelligence check (DC 7) +13 - Success
Trav'nul Intelligence check (DC 7) +12 - Success[/sblock]

Bart's footing couldn't last long, he had run into his own enchantment and found himself crashing to the ground.  His sword lashed out once though, biting deep into the creature that attacked him, but the undead claws of the creature reached out through the darkness and grabbed him tight.

It was then that Bart, and Trav'nul, realized that there was something wrong.  To the touch, the undead creature that they were grappling with was feeling rather...alive.  With several grunts and swearing passing between the two, it didn't take much to realize that the undead sailors weren't attacking them, they were attacking each other!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 1, 2005)

With many slip, slides and falls, Trav'nul hauls Bart bodily out of the demon fog enshrouded slimey patch of deck, depositing him roughly in a heap in the safe light of day and sitting down heavily next to him. "I'm calling you Bad Luck Bart from now on" says Trav'nul as he tries to calm his orkish, savage blood that desires to boil over in a blind rage. "Now what in the name of Warty Gnome's Locker was all that? You go from telling a tale, to it coming alive to attack us. And where the hell is that damn monkey!" roars Trav'nul. Looking down at his torn uniform stained with Bart's and his own blood and the grease of the deck, the large half-orc sighs, leans his head back against a piling and with a chuckle that shows he has calmed down, says "And you owe me a new uniform"

OOC:[sblock] I knew, I KNEW you would pull something like this. I couldn't say any of my warnings to Bart though because I was afraid you'd actually use them!   [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 1, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> With many slip, slides and falls, Trav'nul hauls Bart bodily out of the demon fog enshrouded slimey patch of deck, depositing him roughly in a heap in the safe light of day and sitting down heavily next to him. "I'm calling you Bad Luck Bart from now on" says Trav'nul as he tries to calm his orkish, savage blood that desires to boil over in a blind rage. "Now what in the name of Warty Gnome's Locker was all that? You go from telling a tale, to it coming alive to attack us. And where the hell is that damn monkey!" roars Trav'nul. Looking down at his torn uniform stained with Bart's and his own blood and the grease of the deck, the large half-orc sighs, leans his head back against a piling and with a chuckle that shows he has calmed down, says "And you owe me a new uniform"
> 
> OOC:[sblock] I knew, I KNEW you would pull something like this. I couldn't say any of my warnings to Bart though because I was afraid you'd actually use them!   [/sblock]




OOC (Trav'nul):
[sblock]  [/sblock]

OOC (Swoops):
[sblock]Feel free to arrive anytime you wish now.   [/sblock]


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 1, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> With many slip, slides and falls, Trav'nul hauls Bart bodily out of the demon fog enshrouded slimey patch of deck, depositing him roughly in a heap in the safe light of day and sitting down heavily next to him. "I'm calling you Bad Luck Bart from now on" says Trav'nul as he tries to calm his orkish, savage blood that desires to boil over in a blind rage. "Now what in the name of Warty Gnome's Locker was all that? You go from telling a tale, to it coming alive to attack us. And where the hell is that damn monkey!" roars Trav'nul. Looking down at his torn uniform stained with Bart's and his own blood and the grease of the deck, the large half-orc sighs, leans his head back against a piling and with a chuckle that shows he has calmed down, says "And you owe me a new uniform"




Confused, Bart slumps against a piling and catches his breath, waiting for his heart to quit pounding.  "Ye should only call me bad luck if'n oi end up bein' th' cause o' your death."  Bart croaks out, keeping a nervous eye on the cloud of inky blackness.  "Oi sent Smith off to find Cap'n Swoops.  An' don't worry 'bout yer fancy rags, oi'll fix 'em an' clean 'em fer ye soon enough."

Feeling a bit better, Bart stands, but doesn't sheath his blade and doesn't turn his back to the cloud of darkness.  "If'n ye an' oi were tusslin' in there, where be 'em other two fellers?"  He keeps his voice low and says, "Oi'd like to know what in th' name o' Poseidon's spitoon jus' happened here."

[sblock=OOC (Phoenix): ]If that was a darkness spell, are we using 3.0 darkness?[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 1, 2005)

Trav'nul stands up disconcerted by Bart's continued wariness. "Well, Bart either we both had some bad grog, or you're being huanted by sea-ghosts. I've seen a lot of strnge things on top of the water. But below lies many more, and stranger at that. I think that should they have been after you they'd have sent the whole crew. But I do believ they said only the blood of Captain Smith would break the curse. So I'd look out for that monkey o' yours. And tell your Captian Swoops to steer clear of any strange fog banks."

Phoenix [sblock] I hated writing this because I KNOW these word will come back to haunt me, pun intended [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 2, 2005)

Swoops arives following the agitated Captain Smith.  "Bart, what's your no good monkey up to now?  He's acting like he's got a hot lead on a banana boat."


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Swoops arives following the agitated Captain Smith.  "Bart, what's your no good monkey up to now?  He's acting like he's got a hot lead on a banana boat."




Bart gestures to the inky cloud of darkness still sitting on the docks.  "Oi ne'er seen th' like o' it Cap'n, oi were attacked by figments o' me own mind."  Bart gives a little shudder before noticing that Trav'nul is still standing beside him.

"This lad here helped me out.  He fights well, and is lookin' fer a ship to sail with.  He goes by the name o' Trav'nul."  Bart turns to Trav'nul and says, "Trav'nul, this here be Cap'n Swoops."  Bart steps out of the way to allow the men to greet each other, and he stares at the cloud of darkness as Captain Smith climbs up to his shoulder, also staring at the cloud.

Bart realizes that he's been holding his sword with a white knuckled grip.  He relaxes his hold, but still keeps the blade ready.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 2, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC (Phoenix): ]If that was a darkness spell, are we using 3.0 darkness?[/sblock]




OOC
[sblock]IF it was a darkness spell, it would have been 3.5   [/sblock]


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 2, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> OOC
> [sblock]IF it was a darkness spell, it would have been 3.5   [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC (Phoenix): ]So it would then follow that it WASN'T a darkness spell.  

Also, I'm still operating under the assumption that the cloud of darkness is still there (as you never said it went away).  Is that correct, or has it disappeared?[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 2, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC (Phoenix): ]So it would then follow that it WASN'T a darkness spell.
> 
> Also, I'm still operating under the assumption that the cloud of darkness is still there (as you never said it went away).  Is that correct, or has it disappeared?[/sblock]




OOC:
[sblock]It's still there.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 2, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Bart gestures to the inky cloud of darkness still sitting on the docks.  "Oi ne'er seen th' like o' it Cap'n, oi were attacked by figments o' me own mind."  Bart gives a little shudder before noticing that Trav'nul is still standing beside him.
> 
> "This lad here helped me out.  He fights well, and is lookin' fer a ship to sail with.  He goes by the name o' Trav'nul."  Bart turns to Trav'nul and says, "Trav'nul, this here be Cap'n Swoops."  Bart steps out of the way to allow the men to greet each other, and he stares at the cloud of darkness as Captain Smith climbs up to his shoulder, also staring at the cloud.
> 
> Bart realizes that he's been holding his sword with a white knuckled grip.  He relaxes his hold, but still keeps the blade ready.




Trav'nul jumps up and gives Captain Swoops a salute. And Trav'nul speaks in his distinct clipped Felengarian accent: "Pardon my appearance Captain Swoops. I was more presentable beofre your crewman here and I dealt with a strange circumstance. But as Bart here has said, I have been looking for a ship to sail with. I have certainly heard of you and your reputation as being honarable, at least for a merchant of opportunity. I noticed the antics of Captain Smith here in acquiring ship's manifests and upon discovering Bart, decided that such an enterprising crew might have room for another. I have served as a marine in the Felegarian navy for many years, and am experianced in a ship's daily routine as well as discipline. I was also considered to be the best boarding specialist in the navy at the time sir. I have a letter of introduction here that you may find helpful as well." And Trav'nul pulls a sealed letter from inside his jacket and presents it to Captain Swoops.


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"Pleasure to meet you Trav'nul."  Swoops says, as he opens the letter and skims over it.  "Well, we could use someone who's handy with a weapon, and you seem like a reasonable sort...."

"Tell ya what, I take you on, but it might be a bit till ya get most of yer share.  I'm sure Bart here can explain to ya why.  Bart, you think you can get this man setup on the Moon Goddess?"

"Oh, Bart, you know anything about the The Order of Matrice?"


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2005)

"Thank you very much Captain. You won't regret my coming aboard. I want you to know that though I can indeed fell a mast with a stroke, I am also trained to subdue and can capture alive anyone you need. I will need to fetch my sea chest. Bart may I meet you here in an hour?"  Seeing Bart still eyeing the black cloud Trav'nul adds "Maybe you ought to come with me Bart, eh?"  And Trav'nul holds out an enourmous paw to Captain Swoops "Thanks again Captain"


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 3, 2005)

Bart gapes at the two men.  _Do they not realize that the black cloud o'er there contains a couple o' faceless monsters from th' deep?_  Bart shakes his head in simple disbelief, not understanding how the two men can just stand there calmly as if nothing were wrong.

Bart lets out a strangled snort and says sarcastically, his voice rising almost into hysterics at the last, "Yes, yes.  Pleased to meet ye, Cap'n Swoops.  Woy, pleased to meet ye as well Trav'nul.  Noice weather we been havin' ain't it?  Woy sure it is Cap'n Swoops.  By the by, did oi mention the flesh eatin' monsters in that cloud o'er there?  No?  Woy oi'm sure it must've slipped me mind!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"I thought you said they were figments of your imagination Bart?" Swoops asks curiously.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Bart gapes at the two men.  _Do they not realize that the black cloud o'er there contains a couple o' faceless monsters from th' deep?_  Bart shakes his head in simple disbelief, not understanding how the two men can just stand there calmly as if nothing were wrong.
> 
> Bart lets out a strangled snort and says sarcastically, his voice rising almost into hysterics at the last, "Yes, yes.  Pleased to meet ye, Cap'n Swoops.  Woy, pleased to meet ye as well Trav'nul.  Noice weather we been havin' ain't it?  Woy sure it is Cap'n Swoops.  By the by, did oi mention the flesh eatin' monsters in that cloud o'er there?  No?  Woy oi'm sure it must've slipped me mind!"





"Bart, all we found in there was each other. I believe the dead sailors have returned to the deep to haunt us again later. Not much we can do about it now, but I am quite certain that the cloud is empty. If it will make you feel better I will go back in there to make sure."  says Trav'nul and with that he executes a precise about face and carefully heads back into the inky gloom.


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"Dead Sailors?  As in Captain's Smith's old crew?  Next you'll tell me that song you sing about the cloistered virgins looking for.... Did you say if you knew anything about the Order of Matrice?"

EDIT: Sorry, had trouble getting to this post to reformat it.


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I thought you said they were figments of your imagination Bart?" Swoops asks curiously.




"They .... Oi .... that is ..." Bart's voice trails off and he looks back at the cloud for a moment before Trav'nul speaks up.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "If it will make you feel better I will go back in there to make sure."  says Trav'nul and with that he executes a precise about face and carefully heads back into the inky gloom.




"Nay lad, Oi think it best if'n we avoid that spot fer awhile.  Oi could use a drink afore oi help ye with yer belongings."  Bart glances over at Captain Swoops with a slightly ashamed look on his face as he says, "Sorry 'bout the wise-talkin' Cap'n.  It won't happen again."



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Dead Sailors? As in Captain's Smith's old crew? Next you'll tell me that song you sing about the cloistered virgins looking for.... Did you say if you knew anything about the Order of Matrice?"




"Th' very same, sir.  Oi'm not sure how they're real, as oi made that particular yarn up.  Least, I think I did..."  At Swoops mention of the Order of Matrice, Bart scrunches up his face in thought, "Matrice?  Hmmm... got a good one about a feller named Matisse.  Matrice, lessee now..."

[sblock=OOC (Phoenix): ]Bardic Knowledge +11
Knowledge[History] +6
Knowledge[Religion] +6[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> "Nay lad, Oi think it best if'n we avoid that spot fer awhile.  Oi could use a drink afore oi help ye with yer belongings."  Bart glances over at Captain Swoops with a slightly ashamed look on his face as he says, "Sorry 'bout the wise-talkin' Cap'n.  It won't happen again."





Trav'nul stops one step into the inky cloud as Bart's words hold him and he turns around and rejoins Bart and Swoops "A drink sounds good, if we have leave from our Captain?"  sats Trav'nul with a slight bow to Swoops. "Perhaps even time for a game or two of chance? The inn I was staying at isn't far. When are we needed on board Captain, and can we be of any service to you ashore?"


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 3, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> "Th' very same, sir.  Oi'm not sure how they're real, as oi made that particular yarn up.  Least, I think I did..."  At Swoops mention of the Order of Matrice, Bart scrunches up his face in thought, "Matrice?  Hmmm... got a good one about a feller named Matisse.  Matrice, lessee now..."
> 
> [sblock=OOC (Phoenix): ]Bardic Knowledge +11
> Knowledge[History] +6
> Knowledge[Religion] +6[/sblock]




[sblock]Bardic Knowledge check (DC varies) +18 - Common Success
Knowledge (History - DC 25) +19 - Failure
Knowledge (Religion - DC 10) +12 - Success

Just for everybody's sake I'm going to put in a bit of creative GM nudging to try and get everyone together and see who still wishes to play (and keep up the posting).  Ususally I'm against the pushing, but I just wanna judge interest.[/sblock]

The three men, Trav'nul, Swoops and Bart, wandered back along the docks to get back to the _Moon Goddess _ before dark (and before the drinks ran dry).  On the way to the ship Bart related the knowledge of the Order of Matrice, something he admittadely knew little about.

The Order of Matrice is a group of women that forgo personal pleasure in their lives in order to bring happiness to the world.  This comes in many forms, such as the hosting of festivals, gatherings, and holidays.  It seems that the Order itself contains few actual martial types, preferring to hire out mercenaries to see that their gatherings are not disturbed by undesirables.  They also search the world in pilgrimidges in order to find things of beauty to protect and share with the world.  Their holy symbol is often seen as a bunch of flowers, though their type is often selected by the individual priestess as they see all flowers as a holy thing.

It is nearly dark as the group make it to the _Moon Goddess_, where they are able to catch up with the crew once more.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2005)

OOC: [sblock] I asume I was able to return to the inn and retrieve my things? [/sblock]


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 3, 2005)

Bart show Trav'nul where he can stow his gear, and where he'll bunk.  Before he heads back up on deck he turns back to Trav'nul, "Bring yer fancy duds o'er to me bunk afore ye call it a night, an' oi'll have 'em cleaned and fixed up fer ye by mornin'."

Bart heads up on deck and over to meet with Swoops, where he relays the information he gathered during the day.  "Cap'n, oi remembers another bit o' info about th' Matrice lasses.  They gots a ship here in harbor wots called the _Calm Horizons_, and they's likely carryin' plenty o' religious valuables."  He takes a second to think and then says, "There's a couple o' other ships in port that's worth takin' a look at.  There's th' _Dragonfish_, a mercenary ship, if they's here then th' ship they be guarding is a rich prize indeed.  Th' _Aforethought_ is a northern merchant ship from up Lancesor way.  They don't usually travel these waters, so somethin' must've gotten their attention fer them to be all th' way down here."

Bart shudders for a moment and swallows hard before continuing.  "Back when oi were servin' on th' _Greenwave_ under Cap'n Sparks, oi saw th' _Oceanbitch_ captured and watched her sink 'neath the waves from her wounds.  She were a pirate ship back then.  An' if me eyes don't lie to me, she's sittin' here in port, jus' as healthy as can be."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Bart show Trav'nul where he can stow his gear, and where he'll bunk.  Before he heads back up on deck he turns back to Trav'nul, "Bring yer fancy duds o'er to me bunk afore ye call it a night, an' oi'll have 'em cleaned and fixed up fer ye by mornin'."




"I don't have any fancy duds, only my uniform. But I shall be sure to bring the soiled suit by for you, Thanks Bart, oh and is there a second aboard or should I seek out Swoops himslef for deck assignments and chores?" replies the half-orc happy to feel wood swaying underfoot again.

OOC: [sblock] I guess so   [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Any of you know where I can get ahold of a Yellow Lotus flower?" Swoops asks.

OOC: Pout, I realy had no intention of leaving the city


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Any of you know where I can get ahold of a Yellow Lotus flower?" Swoops asks.
> 
> OOC: Pout, I realy had no intention of leaving the city




_OOC: I think this is just a brief interlude to find out who is still playing.  I know I've been enjoying it so far.  Fenris, Hyp, and you are still playing.  Who do we have left?  Anyone?_


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 4, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock] I asume I was able to return to the inn and retrieve my things? [/sblock]




OOC: [sblock]Yup[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 5, 2005)

Trav'nul was like a kid at a carnival. He was estatic to be back aboard a ship. Though he spent his youth on land, he felt at home on a ship now. The big half-orc raced around the ship, climbing the riggings like a cat, showing a beguiling agility for a man of his size and braun. Up to the crows nest, down to the bilge. He went into every hold, saw where every rope was tied off, where the galley was, in short he was examining the Moon Goodess from bow to stern, port to starboard. Trav'nul like to know his home well and he found the Moon Goddess quite pleasing. Not as dirty and nasty as many pirate ships he had sailed on, though not as clean and well organized as a naval vessel he had to admit with a sigh. But still, the deck rolled over the waves, the rigging hummed in the wind and he was sure she would fly over the sea.  He breathed deeply of the salty sea air. He couldn't wait to be under sail again.


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Any of you know where I can get ahold of a Yellow Lotus flower?" Swoops asks.




"Ye might be able to get one here in th' market Cap'n." Bart suggests.  He scrunches up his face in thought and tries to think of where else such a flower might be able to be aquired.

[sblock=OOC (Phoenix): ]Bardic Knowledge +11[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2005)

"Captain, mind if I have a word with you?" a'Shelys calls down from his perch on the bow, he vaults down to the deck and walks over to Swoops, "in private for a moment," he says looking to the others.

Taking the Captain aside for a moment, "you know I've had news of my life back in the green*, and it's been distressing to me.  I sought out a diviner today, and was hoping to get an advance on my cut so I could pay the man properly.  It's important Captain, you know I wouldn't bother you with some trifle of money, but it's my own child..." his voice trails off as he looks as the Captain.

*green is a term a'Shelys sometimes uses to refer to the great elven forest he once called home.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Swoops says to Bart "It seems the Order of Matric was the only source I coud find, and I'm not exactly sure how to get one from them.  Was hoping perhaps you'd have another way."

Swoops nods to a'Shelys "Aye, and I hope it's good news.  Take what ya need with my blessings."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Swoops nods to a'Shelys "Aye, and I hope it's good news.  Take what ya need with my blessings."




"Thanks," the elf smiles and darts off to the hold to gather the amount of fare for the diviner.









*OOC:*


Could you remind me of the amount Phoenix?


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 8, 2005)

a'Shelys:
[sblock]150gp was needed.[/sblock]

Bart:
[sblock]Bardic Knowledge check (DC variable) +20 - Uncommon Success

The Yellow Lotus:
An extremely rare flower that only grows in the most tropical and remote regions of the world.  Collectors are known to have paid thousands of gold pieces for the honour of possessing but one of these, and few have survived in private collections even under the most watchful eye.  It is said that the Yellow Lotus is also the most powerful healing component in the world's flora, making it a target of many spellcasters for potent magical artifacts.
[/sblock]


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Swoops says to Bart "It seems the Order of Matric was the only source I coud find, and I'm not exactly sure how to get one from them.  Was hoping perhaps you'd have another way."




Bart grimaces and says, "Weell, that flower is a rare breed.  It's a tropical flower, but it's hard to keep alive outside o' th' deepest jungle.  Don't stop 'em rich collectors from tryin'.  Ye might try someon like that.  Ye might also try a wizard er somesuch.  That flower's a rare component in healing magics an' other potent magical doohickeys."

He grins at Swoops and says, "As fer gettin' one, why don't ye jus' steal it?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"Perhaps..."  Swoops says.

"Did anyone find any promising leads?  Where's Ludka?"


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Perhaps..."  Swoops says.
> 
> "Did anyone find any promising leads?  Where's Ludka?"




_OOC: points to post #261_


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> _OOC: points to post #261_



OOC: I ment anyone important else


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: I ment anyone important else




_OOC: Wiseguy. _


----------



## Fenris (Nov 10, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> _OOC: Wiseguy. _




_OOC: Hey, that's Captain Wiseguy to you! _ 

Trav'nul will seek out old Bart in the evening "Well Bart, here is my torn and tarnished uniform for you, Captain Smith must be quite the tailor as well as a bloodthirsty pirate." he jokes


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 10, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Trav'nul will seek out old Bart in the evening "Well Bart, here is my torn and tarnished uniform for you, Captain Smith must be quite the tailor as well as a bloodthirsty pirate." he jokes




"Aye, but oi don't think oi'll need his help fer this."  Bart starts to hum a merry tune, and the stains on the uniform disappear.  Captain Smith joins in with a little hum as Bart switches his tune to a different rythm and faster pace, and the tears begin mending themselves.  After a few moments, the uniform is fixed and spotless.

Bart hands Trav'nul back the uniform and says, "There ye be lad, good as new."

[sblock]Casting Prestidigitation and Mending.  Hopefully neither of those will case horrible monsters to appear and eat Bart.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 10, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> "Aye, but oi don't think oi'll need his help fer this."  Bart starts to hum a merry tune, and the stains on the uniform disappear.  Captain Smith joins in with a little hum as Bart switches his tune to a different rythm and faster pace, and the tears begin mending themselves.  After a few moments, the uniform is fixed and spotless.
> 
> Bart hands Trav'nul back the uniform and says, "There ye be lad, good as new."
> 
> [sblock]Casting Prestidigitation and Mending.  Hopefully neither of those will case horrible monsters to appear and eat Bart.[/sblock]




[sblock] Well, do I count as a horrible monster? I could eat you and see   [/sblock]

Trav'nul stares in disbelief. "Now THAT is a very handy little trick my friend. I know who to come to after the next battle. Thanks there Cap'n Smith" and he reaches out and scratches the monkey's head, adding with a wink "And thanks to you as well Bart."


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 14, 2005)

As the sun sets upon the harbor and Captain Swoops mulls over his options, Bart pulls out his fiddle and strikes up a merry tune for any of the men on board.

"Now listen careful for any sound,
Wot might alert ye to someone around.
And if'n ye don't hear nary or naught,
Then drink till yer mother'd call ye a drunken sot!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Captain Swoops spends the evening talking with the crew, but dreaming of Cassandra, and calls it a night early, intent on heading back to town as soon as possable.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 18, 2005)

The sun went down on the city of Loridunne that night, allowing the crew of the Moon Goddess to count their coin, drink their drinks, and relax in a safe port.  The night's activities on shore seem to be basesd around the dockland pubs and inns, nothing compared to what the celebrations would be like at the end of the festival though.

The morning breeze wakes the entire crew early, and the sun-break duties begin.  After a quick drink and a mouthful of rations, everyone is ready to face the new day with a spring in their step and gold in their eyes.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 18, 2005)

Swoops comes out to find Trav'nul already on deck, breathinh deeply of the salty air. "Ah, good morning Captain. Let me know mhat duties you may require of me. I know you will be heading back into town today, if you need an escort let me know, or any other activity you need done."  say the large half-orc eager to begin life aboard the _Moon Goddess_.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 18, 2005)

a'Shelys is up early finishing his shipboard duties, when others start to rise he is nearly finished.  "Good morning," he says with a lightness that most of the crew haven't seen since they left the last port.  With his duties finished, he gives a wave, "I'll be back, running an errand before the day gets going.  I'll be back in a nip."

He darts off of the ship and races through town towards the mage he had found the prior day, change jingling every once in a while as he bounds here and there.









*OOC:*


Headed to pay off my debt


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

"I think we are simply hoping to find some interesting leads again today, perhaps make a bit of coin here while we're at it.  You're aware of the competition?"  Swoops asks.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I think we are simply hoping to find some interesting leads again today, perhaps make a bit of coin here while we're at it.  You're aware of the competition?"  Swoops asks.




"No sir, what competition?" replies Trav'nul


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "No sir, what competition?" replies Trav'nul



"Well, Captain Fontane and I bet that whoever aquired the most gold in the next 90 days won the other ship, cargo and all."  Swoops says.  "Just a small wager, so if you see any ways to make some good coin fast, please do speak up."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, Captain Fontane and I bet that whoever aquired the most gold in the next 90 days won the other ship, cargo and all."  Swoops says.  "Just a small wager, so if you see any ways to make some good coin fast, please do speak up."




"FONTANE!" Trav'nul shouts startling the captain. "Oh, Captain, let me settle this bet very quickly for you. Tell me where I can find him and I'll breaks his little neck, I'll rip off his arms and beat him to a pulp, I'll' use his bones to start a fire to burn his ship!"  screams the half-orc, frothing at mouth and breaking the belaying pin in his hands clean in two.

A quick "Stand Down" from Swoops shocks the half-orc back from the brink of frenzy. Trav'nul apologizes "Sorry for that display Captain. Fontane kind of gets me going. I have an old score to settle with him, and I mean to make it permanent the next time I see him. So whatever I can do to help beat him I'll do."


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"His pride is worth more than his life to him.  We'll take him down, and you can enjoy the gloat afterwards."  Swoops says.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 21, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> a'Shelys is up early finishing his shipboard duties, when others start to rise he is nearly finished.  "Good morning," he says with a lightness that most of the crew haven't seen since they left the last port.  With his duties finished, he gives a wave, "I'll be back, running an errand before the day gets going.  I'll be back in a nip."
> 
> He darts off of the ship and races through town towards the mage he had found the prior day, change jingling every once in a while as he bounds here and there.
> 
> ...




It seems that the temple to Yulom does not rest, nor do its clergy, for upon a'Shelys' return, the elderly gnome awaits with the paraphenalia ready to do what is required.  Incense burns across the room, creating a haze of sweet smoke that assails the elf's senses, and before the gnome rests a pile of knucklebones scattered hap-hazardly.

"I thought you'd be back," the gnome looks up with a smile.  "Now, if you've got the money, the rules are simple.  You ask me one question, if it pertains to something recent, there is a good chance you'll get a straight answer, if it potains to something further into the future, the chance lessens that you'll get anything but lies.  Understand?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

Swoops heads off with those who wish to go to town, and waves them a fond adeu as he heads towards the Order of Matrice, in hopes of finding a Yellow Lotus Blossem.


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 21, 2005)

Bart seeks out Trav'nul to see if he'd like to wander the streets in search of juicy gossip.  Assuming Trav'nul is amenable to it, off they go.

[sblock=OOC Phoenix]Gather Information +4[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 21, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Bart seeks out Trav'nul to see if he'd like to wander the streets in search of juicy gossip.  Assuming Trav'nul is amenable to it, off they go.
> 
> [sblock=OOC Phoenix]Gather Information +4[/sblock]




Amenable and eager!
"Perhaps we can find a game or two of chance along the way Bart. Men's tongues are often looser when they are winning and losing money. Just don't spin any more yarns, OK?"


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 28, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Amenable and eager!
> "Perhaps we can find a game or two of chance along the way Bart. Men's tongues are often looser when they are winning and losing money. Just don't spin any more yarns, OK?"




"Ye've got yerself a deal there lad, I'll keep me yarns to a minimum."


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 28, 2005)

Swoops:
[sblock]The morning air is fresh and the seabreeze envigors Swoops as he walks into the waking city.  Dozens of people are out completing the decorations for the celebration and many children roam the streets dressed in their family's finest.  None of this distracts the Captain from the obvious though, for several city guards seem to be noticing Swoops as he walks through the city, more than a passing interest.
None of the opening markets has a yellow lotus, in fact some of the florists comment on its rarity and that they believe that the Order of Matrice has the only living one in 'captivity'.  The search ends at the market that rests before the great temple of Matrice, and much to Swoop's interest, the guards seem to have doubled at its front doors.[/sblock]

Bart and Trav'nul:
[sblock]_OOC: Gather Information check (DC 15) +17 - Success_

Bart and Trav'nul spend the morning walking the tap houses, marketplaces and celebrations in the city centre, partaking of fare and playing games of chances for silvers with the locals.  It seems that there is a buzz in the city this morning, for there was a murder last night, one of the more important priestesses in charge of the celebrations was found murdered in her bed, putting a stain on the celebrations.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

[sblock=pheonix]Swoops chuckles "Prepared for me, have you m'lady?"  Swoops examines the building for less obvious ways in, such as windows accessable from the roof, or perhaps a back door.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 29, 2005)

Bart and Phoenix
[sblock]
OOC: IcyCool, Feel like speaning some time and spreading some gold around the seedier areas and seeing if we can't turn up a rumor or two as to why she was killed or who is behind the murder? [/sblock]


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 29, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Bart and Phoenix
> [sblock]
> OOC: IcyCool, Feel like speaning some time and spreading some gold around the seedier areas and seeing if we can't turn up a rumor or two as to why she was killed or who is behind the murder? [/sblock]




[sblock]Sounds good to me, let's do it.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=pheonix]Swoops chuckles "Prepared for me, have you m'lady?"  Swoops examines the building for less obvious ways in, such as windows accessable from the roof, or perhaps a back door.[/sblock]




Swoops circles the building from all sides, eager to find an easier way into the holy place.  Unfortunately the temple is also the center of the festivities in the city, so there is a great deal of movement, and guards, on all sides.  It would seem that Fate would deny Swoops the hand of a fair lady today, unless his wits had anything to say about it...


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> [sblock]Sounds good to me, let's do it.[/sblock]




Bart and Trav'nul:
[sblock]Along the docks gold is easily spread, and it isn't long before the right questions on loose lips lets slip that one of the higher ups in the Order of Matrice met her end by the sharp end of a cut-throat's blade last night.  There are dozens of rumours why it happened, but all seem to be the musings of drunken dockhands.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

Swoops spends some time observing the people going in and out of the building, seeing if they have or do or say anything in common.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> It seems that the temple to Yulom does not rest, nor do its clergy, for upon a'Shelys' return, the elderly gnome awaits with the paraphenalia ready to do what is required.  Incense burns across the room, creating a haze of sweet smoke that assails the elf's senses, and before the gnome rests a pile of knucklebones scattered hap-hazardly.
> 
> "I thought you'd be back," the gnome looks up with a smile.  "Now, if you've got the money, the rules are simple.  You ask me one question, if it pertains to something recent, there is a good chance you'll get a straight answer, if it potains to something further into the future, the chance lessens that you'll get anything but lies.  Understand?"




"Thank you priest, do you have recommendations on questions that relate to the vision I saw yesterday?"  a'Shelys is slightly nervous, divinations often lead to answers you do not wish to hear.


----------

